# الفساد و التفوق



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*

الفساد و التفوق 

بعد متابعة موضوع صفر الثانوية العامة

تذكرت مواقف فى حياتى كنت لا أذكرها بفعل الزمن 

......................

فى سنة 91/92 كنت ثانوية عامة يعنى من 23 عام 

و كانت معى فى نفس المدرسة الثانوية (مدرسة حكومية) إبنة عمى 

التى يشهد الأقرباء بتفوقها منذ بداية تعليمها حتى ثانية ثانوى : كانت بتطلع الأولى على المدرسة و بتاخد نياشين و شهادات التفوق 

يوم ظهور النتيجة (أيامنا ما كانش فيه نت) 

كنا بنشوف النتيجة فى المدرسة 

ظهرت النتيجة 
( لم ينجع أحد سوى إيرينى - غادة - وسام - هايدى )

إيرينى و غادة بكلية الهندسة 

وسام بكلية الطب 

هايدى بكلية التربية 

و باقى الطالبات راسبات وعددهن فى حدود ال 200 طالبة ( و كانت منهن إبنة عمى المتفوقة !!!!!!!) 


يتبع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*الحقيقة أنا تعجبت جدا جدا 

كيف هذا و أين التفوق ؟و أين و أين ؟؟

ديه كانت هارية نفسها دح 

و كانت بترد على الاسئلة فى الحصة 

اللا !!!!!

اومال إيه الل حصل ؟؟؟

الحقيقة سألت أختها : إزاى كدة ؟؟ هى كانت متوترة ؟؟ أو مرضت ؟؟ إيه الل حصل ؟؟ فين التفوق ؟؟؟

أختها هذه كانت واضحة جدا و لا تعرف الكذب أو الخداع أو اللؤم

فأجابتنى إجابة بسيطة : بصراحة يا إيرينى بابا كان بيوصى عليها جوة اللجان 

إيرينى : إزاى يعنى ؟؟

هى : كانوا بيغششوها فى اللجنة 

إيرينى : طول السنين اللى فاتت ديه كلها ؟؟؟

هى : نعم 

إيرينى : ما وصاش ليه عليها فى الثانوية العامة 

هى : بيجيبوا مدرسين من برة الاسكندرية (كفر الشيخ) للاشراف على لجان اسكندرية 

إيرينى : يا شيخة ؟؟

هى : أرجوكى ما تجيبيش سيرة لاحسن بابا يزعل 

إيرينى : حاضر - بس هى كانت دحيحة و حفيظة 

هى : كانت بتعرف تجاوب إذا سألتيها عن قاعدة معينة أو grammar ما 

لكن ما كانتش بتعرف تطبق القاعدة 

إيرينى : زعلتينى جدا جدا 

............................

و السؤال : إشمعنى أبوها بيوصى يعنى ؟؟

الاجابة بسيطة : أبوها (عمى) موجه بالتربية و التعليم 

أليس هذا فساد يا إخوتى ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

والله و طلعتى من مدارس لم ينجح احد يا ايرينى  
متابعاكى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> والله و طلعتى من مدارس لم ينجح احد يا ايرينى
> متابعاكى



*فى ثانوى يا سول بس ​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

هو فساد اكيد يا ايرينى بس انتى بتقولى البنت كانت بتحفظ وتجاوب فى الحصص ده يخليها حتى تنجح بمجموع مش اد كده انما تسقط خالص ؟! غريبة شوية 
طيب محاولوش يعملوا تظلم او يعيدوا تصحيح اوراقها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*حتى لو حصل مع بنت عمك.. فهذا لا ينفي حدوث التزوير

انتي اتهمتي البنت بالباطل وبالتزوير حفاظاً على ماء وجه المؤسسات الحكومية

وسوف تحاسبي على كل كلمة خرجت منك.

وحتى وإن ظهر لنا بأن البنت قد كذبت وهو مانسبته 0.001%
فهذا لن يشفع لك اتهامك الدائم للبنت مع سبق الاصرار 
وجعلتيها كذابة..
وهذا لأنك اتكئتي على الطرف القوي ووقفت ضد البنت المسكينة المغلوبة على امرها.. كل هذا ونحن نعرف بأن الفساد منتشر.

بس ربنا كبير 

سلام leasantr
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هو فساد اكيد يا ايرينى بس انتى بتقولى البنت كانت بتحفظ وتجاوب فى الحصص ده يخليها حتى تنجح بمجموع مش اد كده انما تسقط خالص ؟! غريبة شوية
> طيب محاولوش يعملوا تظلم او يعيدوا تصحيح اوراقها ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لا طبعا عشان أبوها كان عارف الفولة 

موضوع صفر مريم شككنى فى المرض النفسى بعد وفاة أبوها (الل كان أكيد بيوصى عليها) 

أو يمكن إتهزت ثقتها بنفسها 

أو أو 

انتى عارفة إن الحب الأولانى بالنسبة لكل بنت هو أبوها 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *حتى لو حصل مع بنت عمك.. فهذا لا ينفي حدوث التزوير
> 
> انتي اتهمتي البنت بالباطل وبالتزوير حفاظاً على ماء وجه المؤسسات الحكومية
> 
> ...



*و كلامك و تعاطفك لا يثبت التزوير​*


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2015)

صحيح مش بيثبت.. لكن في غياب كل التفاسير نحن نميل للاحتمال الاكبر .. والأكثر منطقية بأن التزيرو تم

واحد انقتل بالشارع.. هل اقول: يستاهل.. اكيد هو عمل الدنيئة لغيره..
؟؟؟
ولا ابحث عن القاتل ونحقق معاه.. وبعدين لما يبان كل شي يبقى نحلل..

عموما. انتي ست فاهمة ومش مضطر اشرح كثير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> صحيح مش بيثبت.. لكن في غياب كل التفاسير نحن نميل للاحتمال الاكبر .. والأكثر منطقية بأن التزيرو تم
> 
> واحد انقتل بالشارع.. هل اقول: يستاهل.. اكيد هو عمل الدنيئة لغيره..
> ؟؟؟
> ...



*المقارنة غير منطقية 

و ليه الاحتمال الاكبر و الأكثر منطقية هو التزوير يعنى ؟؟

*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المقارنة غير منطقية
> 
> و ليه الاحتمال الاكبر و الأكثر منطقية هو التزوير يعنى ؟؟
> 
> *



الاحتمال الاكثر منطقية التزوير  لانه البنت شكلها ميقولش انها ممكن تكون لعبية ويجى ببالها كل الفيلم ده ومش بنحكم بالشكل لا بس فى ساعات كده حاجات بتكون باينة من عنوانها اللى خلا الولاد فى البيت بيقولولى شكلها دحيح يا ماما  ودول العيال الصغيرة وعلى اد فهمهم 

 ثانيا لانها كانت متفوقة فى اولى وثانية  واهلها ناس غلابة جدا مش هيكون ليهم فرصة يغششوها يعنى دا مجهودها 
ثالثا لان الفساد فى بلادنا للركب 
رابعا البنت اعتذرت عن امتحان السنة اللى فاتت وقالت كان فى ظروف وفاة ابوها ومرضتش تدخل الامتحان لان هدفها  تدخل كلية الطب ولو كانت دخلت مكنتتش هتجيب مجموع الطب اللى هى بتحلم بيه 
فمعنى كده انها بنت زكية وبتفكر وعندها طموح وهدف لو بتاعت كدب ومش بتذاكر كانت دخلت عادى جدا السنة اللى فاتت وحتى يبقا رسوبها مبرر بوفاة ابوها !!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الاحتمال الاكثر منطقية التزوير  لانه البنت شكلها ميقولش انها ممكن تكون لعبية ويجى ببالها كل الفيلم ده ومش بنحكم بالشكل لا بس فى ساعات كده حاجات بتكون باينة من عنوانها اللى خلا الولاد فى البيت بيقولولى شكلها دحيح يا ماما  ودول العيال الصغيرة وعلى اد فهمهم
> 
> ثانيا لانها كانت متفوقة فى اولى وثانية  واهلها ناس غلابة جدا مش هيكون ليهم فرصة يغششوها يعنى دا مجهودها
> ثالثا لان الفساد فى بلادنا للركب
> ...



*- أبوها الله يرحمه ما كانش غلبان و لا حاجة 

- أبوها كان ماسك كنترول أسيوط و سبق إنه شهد بنزاهة الكنترول 

- برضوا بنت عمى كانت قايلة إنها حتدخل طب و أنا كنت مصدقاها و مش معنى كدة إنها كانت زكية _ هى كانت عايزة تفتح الورق لكن أبوها رفض طلبها - حولت أدبى و نجحت السنة الل بعديها 50 % دخلت معهد خدمة ما عجبهاش - عادت تانى دخلت تربية نوعية بمجموع 57 % 




*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و السؤال : إشمعنى أبوها بيوصى يعنى ؟؟
> 
> الاجابة بسيطة : أبوها (عمى) موجه بالتربية و التعليم
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]عمك ؟!!! .....وواووو ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الولة طلعت من عيلة فاسدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آنشانتيية مودام ...ممكن نتعرف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]محسوبك عبود باشتغل فى وزارة الفساد والتجارة الخارجية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننا أحنا الأتنين بس اللى فى المنتدى فاسدين[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبندافعوا عن الفساد 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن نتشاركوا ونفتحوا فرقة للفنون الفسادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( فرقة الفاسدين المتحدين )[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​leasantrleasantr​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

وهو يعنى عشان بنت عمك كانت بتنجح بالكوسة :closedeye
يبقى الوضع كلة كدة:fun_oops::big68:


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عمك ؟!!! .....وواووو ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] الولة طلعت من عيلة فاسدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آنشانتيية مودام ...ممكن نتعرف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]محسوبك عبود باشتغل فى وزارة الفساد والتجارة الخارجية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننا أحنا الأتنين بس اللى فى المنتدى فاسدين[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبندافعوا عن الفساد
> ...


ااتين بس طيب خليهم 4 زيى اللى نجحوا فى مدرسة بحالها هههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*هل البنت بتاعة الصفر .... كذبت ؟ 
ممكن !!
هل البنت بتاعة الصفر .... مريضة نفسيا ؟
ممكن !!!
هل فى فساد فى الدولة يساعد على تبديل وتزوير أوراق الأجابة ؟
أكيد .
ده رأيى .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ااتين بس طيب خليهم 4 زيى اللى نجحوا فى مدرسة بحالها هههههههه



*[FONT=&quot]*​​*[FONT=&quot]أحمدوا ربنا أنها فتحت موضوع عن الفساد[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالدال ..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot].كان ممكن تفتحوا بهمزة ع السطر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قدر ولطف 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحمدوا ربنا أنها فتحت موضوع عن الفساد*​
> *[FONT=&quot]بالدال ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot].كان ممكن تفتحوا بهمزة ع السطر[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]قدر ولطف
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


إفيييييه ، ايه الريحة الوحشة دي :hlp:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> إفيييييه ، ايه الريحة الوحشة دي :hlp:​


*مع أم الولة
مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك 
ولا تسد مناخيرك 

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الفساد منتشر فى جميع مؤسسات الدولة من زمان


----------



## geegoo (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الاحتمال الاكثر منطقية التزوير  لانه البنت شكلها ميقولش انها ممكن تكون لعبية ويجى ببالها كل الفيلم ده ومش بنحكم بالشكل لا بس فى ساعات كده حاجات بتكون باينة من عنوانها اللى خلا الولاد فى البيت بيقولولى شكلها دحيح يا ماما  ودول العيال الصغيرة وعلى اد فهمهم
> 
> ثانيا لانها كانت متفوقة فى اولى وثانية  واهلها ناس غلابة جدا مش هيكون ليهم فرصة يغششوها يعنى دا مجهودها
> ثالثا لان الفساد فى بلادنا للركب
> ...



خامسا : أخوها و خالها دكاترة 
و لا والدها كان بينجح إبنه في طب كمان ؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> هى : كانوا بيغششـــــــــــــــوها فى اللجنة
> 
> ...






+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*وطول السنين اللى فاتت محدش اشتكاها ولا اشتكى ابوها !!!! ؟leasantr

شوفى 

يا إما بنت عمك كانت قاعدة فى لجنة كل الطالبات اللى فيها كانوا ( معاتيه ) عشان شايفينها بتغش ومش بيشتكوها ولا بيشتكوا اللى بيغششوها .. طوال سنوات تعليمهم مع بعض 

يا إما حكايتك فيها تزويـــــــــــــــــــــــــر ........... ما تزعليش يا إيرينى 

عشان لو افترضنا انها غشت ,,, هيكون فى مادة فى اتنين :spor2: لكن مش فى كل المواد لدرجة انها تجيب درجات نهائية وتتفوق وتاخد نياشين :hlp: وكمان مش طوال سنوات تعليمها من إبتدائى لحد ثانوى يا جميل *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وطول السنين اللى فاتت محدش اشتكاها ولا اشتكى ابوها !!!! ؟leasantr
> 
> شوفى
> 
> ...


كده شخصنة يا ملكة وممكن تزعل الا اذا كنت  تقصدي تزوير بمعني بعيد عن الكذب !!!!!!!!!

كل واحد حر في رأيه لكن مش هانتهم بعض ولا نخمن علي بعض

مجرد ملاحظة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كده شخصنة ​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا عم ماتسسسسسكت خلى الدنيا تولع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى لنا كتير نفسنا نشوفوا  موضوع مُغلق لإيرينى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 سبتمبر 2015)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...






+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فى سنة 91 / 92 .... تانيــــــــــة ثانـــــــوى كانت شهادة 

يعنى الملاحظين والمراقبين والكنترول من خارج المحافظة 

اولاً / ابوها وصى عليها إزاى  فى كنترول من خارج المحافظـــــــــــــــة 

ثانياً / مفيش نياشين فى التربية والتعليم .. موجودة فى الشرطة والجيش فقط :kap:


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وطول السنين اللى فاتت محدش اشتكاها ولا اشتكى ابوها !!!! ؟leasantr
> 
> شوفى
> 
> ...


ومين قالك يا ملكة ان محدش غش غيرها
ليا اصحاب  مدرسين
لولا  اصحابى مصدقش اللى بسمعة عن بيحصل فى اللجان فى الامتحانات وحصووصا فى القرى
لو عايزة تعرفى احكيلك بس متقوليش مش معقول ههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]موضوع النياشين دة فكرنى بالفنان (أحمد مظهر) فى فيلم الأيدى الناعمة*​​ *[FONT=&quot](( تدينى كووز دُرة وتاخد نيشان )) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو أبنة العم دهين ...أدوها نيشان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وخدوا منها كوز الدُرة

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كده شخصنة يا ملكة وممكن تزعل الا اذا كنت  تقصدي تزوير بمعني بعيد عن الكذب !!!!!!!!!
> 
> كل واحد حر في رأيه لكن مش هانتهم بعض ولا نخمن علي بعض
> 
> مجرد ملاحظة​



انا وايرينى حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايب .......:a63:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا عم ماتسسسسسكت خلى الدنيا تولع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى لنا كتير نفسنا نشوفوا  موضوع مُغلق لإيرينى
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


حضرتك فاهم غلط !!! هو دا اللي انا بعمله !!!

:new6::new6::new6: ​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انا وايرينى حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايب .......:a63:


طب اديني امــــــــــــــــــارة   :spor2:​


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الناس هنا بتحب تهدى النفوس


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ومين قالك يا ملكة ان محدش غش غيرها
> ليا اصحاب  مدرسين
> لولا  اصحابى مصدقش اللى بسمعة عن بيحصل فى اللجان فى الامتحانات وحصووصا فى القرى
> لو عايزة تعرفى احكيلك بس متقوليش مش معقول ههه



الغش موجود .. بس مش لدرجة ان الغشاش يتفوق وياخد شهادات تقدير قدام كل إدارة المدرسة 

واية كمان 

طوال مراحل دراستة !!!  ... يستحيل ده يحصل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عمك ؟!!! .....وواووو ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الولة طلعت من عيلة فاسدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آنشانتيية مودام ...ممكن نتعرف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]محسوبك عبود باشتغل فى وزارة الفساد والتجارة الخارجية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننا أحنا الأتنين بس اللى فى المنتدى فاسدين[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبندافعوا عن الفساد
> ...



*كلنا فاسدون قديسون ​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وهو يعنى عشان بنت عمك كانت بتنجح بالكوسة :closedeye
> يبقى الوضع كلة كدة:fun_oops::big68:



*لا هو الشبه اللى لفت نظرى لا أكثر و لا أقل 

و البنت مريم صفر شبه بنت عمى بالظبط ( الخالق الناطق هى )​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هل البنت بتاعة الصفر .... كذبت ؟
> ممكن !!
> هل البنت بتاعة الصفر .... مريضة نفسيا ؟
> ممكن !!!
> ...



*حلو 

يعنى ما بين ممكن و اكيد 

طب ايه الل يفصل بينهم يا صديقى ؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو
> 
> يعنى ما بين ممكن و اكيد
> 
> طب ايه الل يفصل بينهم يا صديقى ؟؟​*



*مفيش فى أيد حد ألا الخضوع للقانون 
للأسف !!​*


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2015)

اى حاجه ممكن تحصل فى هذه الوزاره المليئه بالفاسدين 

بس السؤال اللى محيرنى يا ايرينى مفيش مدرس عنده ضمير وقعت قريبتك تحت ايديه 

فى ناس كتير معندهاش ضمير ولكن ده ميمنعش ان في ناس عندها ضمير 

 ​


----------



## mary naeem (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*الفساد في كل زمن*
*للاسف ناس كتيرة بتاخد تعب ناس تانية*
*وفي الاخر الكل يتساوى*
*لغاية ما يحصل ينكشف المستور*
*ويبانوا على حقيقتهم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]أحمدوا ربنا أنها فتحت موضوع عن الفساد[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بالدال ..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot].كان ممكن تفتحوا بهمزة ع السطر[/FONT]*
> ...





ياسر رشدى قال:


> إفيييييه ، ايه الريحة الوحشة دي :hlp:​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مع أم الولة
> مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك
> ولا تسد مناخيرك
> 
> ...



*أنا فعلا كنت ناوية أسمى الموضوع كدة 

الفسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد و التفوق 

أوم إيه بأة ؟؟

يظهر اسم الموضوع فى المنتدى لما تفتح صفحة المنتدى : الفسااااااااااااااااااااا:cry2:

لكن قولت بلاش 

لاحسن يتحذف من ريحته 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الفساد منتشر فى جميع مؤسسات الدولة من زمان



*بس إحنا لازم نشغل عقلنا 

و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وطول السنين اللى فاتت محدش اشتكاها ولا اشتكى ابوها !!!! ؟leasantr
> 
> شوفى
> 
> ...



*لا مش زعلانة حقك تكذبينى 

ان كان انا ما صدقتش لما سقطت 

حضرتك الغش فى اللجنة مش بيبقى ليها هى لوحدها بيبقى لكل اللجنة دنابك 

و كل الل فى اللجنة غشوا معاها بس بتفرق باة فى أعمال السنة دنابك


و انتى مدرسة و عارفة نسبة أعمال السنة فى ابتدائى 60% :cry2:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]مش عارف لية يا إيرينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأة كدة فجأة يعنى ..فجاتن يعنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل نسى ان فيه غش بالموبايلات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفجأة فجأة ..فجاتن يعنى  برررضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل نسى صفحة الفيس بتاع الثانوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكونش شخشوخة مُبكرة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الوزراة ب[FONT=&quot]ث هى [FONT=&quot]اللى فاسدة 
[FONT=&quot]أنما أحنا عيالنا ف[FONT=&quot]ُ[/FONT]لة ...شمعة منورة

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]صحيح ...شعب قديس[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فى سنة 91 / 92 .... تانيــــــــــة ثانـــــــوى كانت شهادة
> 
> يعنى الملاحظين والمراقبين والكنترول من خارج المحافظة
> 
> ...



*عيب عليكى تبقى مدرسة و ما تعرفيش إن نظام تانية و تالتة بدأ تطبيقه سنة 93/94 أو 94/95 :cry2:

فيه نياشين فى مدرستى يا ستى 

نظامها كدة  

ما وصاش لما دخلت ثانوية عامة فسقطت 
-------------------

هو انتى كنتى دفعة كام ثانوية عامة دنابك ؟؟

و لا إنتى معلمات و لا إيه نظامك ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الغش موجود .. بس مش لدرجة ان الغشاش يتفوق وياخد شهادات تقدير قدام كل إدارة المدرسة
> 
> واية كمان
> 
> طوال مراحل دراستة !!!  ... يستحيل ده يحصل



*لا ما يستحيلش و لا حاجة 

أدينا بنتفرج على المسرحية الماسخة الل بتتعرض عل التليفزيون 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ومين قالك يا ملكة ان محدش غش غيرها
> ليا اصحاب  مدرسين
> لولا  اصحابى مصدقش اللى بسمعة عن بيحصل فى اللجان فى الامتحانات وحصووصا فى القرى
> لو عايزة تعرفى احكيلك بس متقوليش مش معقول ههه



*الله يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين بالله

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

geegoo قال:


> خامسا : أخوها و خالها دكاترة
> و لا والدها كان بينجح إبنه في طب كمان ؟؟



*أيوة عادى ما هو أخو بنت عمى التوأم مهندس برضوا 

و كان ابوه بيغششه روخر 

بس هو شاطر أصلا _ فى ثانوية عامة من غير غش بأة مهندس

هى لأة 

ديه أمخاخ 

أمى مثلا : طبيبة ليها أخ نجح اعدادية بالعافية و اشتغل حلاق 

بابا مثلا : مهندس ليه أخ ما أخدش ثانوية عامة و بيشتغل سواق تاكسى 

عادى يعنى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]موضوع النياشين دة فكرنى بالفنان (أحمد مظهر) فى فيلم الأيدى الناعمة*​​ *[FONT=&quot](( تدينى كووز دُرة وتاخد نيشان )) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو أبنة العم دهين ...أدوها نيشان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وخدوا منها كوز الدُرة
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انا وايرينى حبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايب .......:a63:



*هو عشان حبايب تدينى شالوت :cry2::cry2::cry2:

حب إيه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه ؟؟

انت عارف قبلا معنى الحب ايه ؟؟

​*


----------



## تيمو (3 سبتمبر 2015)

يعني يا إيريني أتاريكي مخرجات تعليم سيئة ... مش من قليل بتنهار العمارات بمصر  
يعني إجيتي تكحليها عميتيها.  
.................................

بس برضو لا يمكن مقارنة ما حصل مع مريم مع بنت عمك "الغشاشة" لأنو بنت عمك على الأقل جابت مجموع ولو راسب، إنما مريم ما جابت حتى الواحد من 100 .. 

المشكلة مش بالرسوب ، عادي يعني ياما ناس متفوقين وما نجخوا بالتوجيهي لأسباب كتيرة، إنما يعني ولا حد جاب الصفر ... يعني الصفر لا يعني إلا إنو البنت فاتت "دخلت" الإمتحانات وفي نيتها الرسوب، بمعنى مع سبق الإصرار والترصد ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مفيش فى أيد حد ألا الخضوع للقانون
> للأسف !!​*



*من غير للأسف 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> يعني يا إيريني أتاريكي مخرجات تعليم سيئة ... مش من قليل بتنهار العمارات بمصر
> يعني إجيتي تكحليها عميتيها.
> .................................
> 
> ...


*عشان كدة قولت مريضة نفسيا 

فهمت ؟

البنت اتهزت : ابوها ماسك الكنترول و راجل واصل 

جه فى الثانوية العامة بتاعتها مات 

اتهزت عااااااااااااااااااااادى

يعرضوها على طبيب نفسى يا رجل 
_____________________________


ايوة احنا التعليم المؤرف اللى طلع مرسى مهندس و دكتور فى كلية الهندسة كمان 

عارفين ديه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> اى حاجه ممكن تحصل فى هذه الوزاره المليئه بالفاسدين
> 
> بس السؤال اللى محيرنى يا ايرينى مفيش مدرس عنده ضمير وقعت قريبتك تحت ايديه
> 
> ...




*لا طبعا 

ما فيش ضمير 

و الضمير يتحرك ليه ؟؟

لأننا كلنا نجحنا  ...... الدور و الباقى عل الثانوية العامة هى الفيصل 

سيبك من الل قبل كدة : أى كلاااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

mary naeem قال:


> *الفساد في كل زمن*
> *للاسف ناس كتيرة بتاخد تعب ناس تانية*
> *وفي الاخر الكل يتساوى*
> *لغاية ما يحصل ينكشف المستور*
> *ويبانوا على حقيقتهم*​



*ما حدش بياخد تعب حد فى الثانوية العامة ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف لية يا إيرينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأة كدة فجأة يعنى ..فجاتن يعنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل نسى ان فيه غش بالموبايلات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفجأة فجأة ..فجاتن يعنى  برررضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكل نسى صفحة الفيس بتاع الثانوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكونش شخشوخة مُبكرة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الوزراة ب[FONT=&quot]ث هى [FONT=&quot]اللى فاسدة
> [FONT=&quot]أنما أحنا عيالنا ف[FONT=&quot]ُ[/FONT]لة ...شمعة منورة
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]صحيح ...شعب قديس[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*أيوة قولهم بأة ​*:cry2::cry2::cry2:​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا طبعا
> 
> ما فيش ضمير
> 
> ...




انا هتكلم عن نفسى 

كمدرسه لا اسمح بمثل هذا الكلام ابدااااااااااا 

واتكعبلت فى ناس زى دى 

وكنت بطرده بره اللجنه  

=====================


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> انا هتكلم عن نفسى
> كمدرسه لا اسمح بمثل هذا الكلام ابدااااااااااا
> واتكعبلت فى ناس زى دى
> وكنت بطرده بره اللجنه
> ...


*الله يفتح عليكى فتوح العارفين 
:new6::new6::new6:

يعنى فيه فساد أيوة ......لكن
مش كل الناس فاسدة 
صح كدة ؟
والا هتطلع لى صوباع كفتة من عب العاطى ؟

*​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله يفتح عليكى فتوح العارفين
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> يعنى فيه فساد أيوة ......لكن
> ...



مش كل الناس فاسده ايوه 

لكن الاكثريه فاسده 

مثلا انا واحده فى لجنه مش عايزه اغشش ممكن رئيس اللجنه عايز يغشش يقوم يعمل ايه ميدخلنيش لجنه تانى ومره حصلت معايا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

إنتي جيتي تثبتي فكرتك اثبتي عكسها ، بتقولي بنت عمك كانت بتنجح بالغش يعني علشان باباها؟ يعني احنا الشعب القديس لما قولنا فيه فساد وغش في الامتحانات مكدبناش يعني ولا نكون مرضي نفسيين احنا كمان ؟ leasantr
باباها معرفش ينجحها في الثانويه العامه لانه أيده مش طايله فيها ، إنما لو كان منصب اكبر او معاه فلوس فكل حاجة ممكنة ، معني كده ان كل الناس فاسده ؟ لا بس ده مش معناه ان مفيش فساد 
بتقولي انها كدابه؟ ده ممكن 
بتقولي مريضة نفسيا ؟ انصحك للامانة العلميه بجد علشان منظرنا بقا وحش في كل العالم مفيش اي حد في اي حته في العالم يقدر يقول علي اي حد كده مريض نفسي الا بشهاده وتقرير ، غير كده لا يمكن تطلع منهم 
وإلا بقا إنتي عندك الإيدز يا ايريني، هتسأليني ليه؟ هقولك أهو كده ، احنا ناس مش موضوعيين بنرمي اتهامات بالامراض كده وخلاص علشان الكلام مش عاجبنا ، احنا شعب قديس :999:
إنتي قصدك انها مذاكرتش وقصدت تجيب صفر علشان تعمل الضجة ديه كلها وتجذب الاعلام 
انا بصراحة معرفش اي طفله ممكن يكون عندها هذا ألكم من التفكير والتخطيط الاجرامي والثقة لدرجة انها تلعب بمستقبلها وتجيب صفر مخصوص وهي مش ضمانه هتاخد ايه ولا هتجيب ايه بعد كده ولا اذا كان حد هيقوقف معاها ولا لا و خصوصا انها من أسرة بسيطة ، يعني حكايه الضجة ديه مكانتش مضمونه وهي بتخطط لكل ده مريم مستر أكس 
وبالنسبه للمرض النفسي ، مش كل حد مات باباه هيمرض نفسيا ، ده مش  دليل علي اي شيء ، مش هنلزق اي حاجة وخلاص علشان نثبت اللي احنا عايزين نثبته 
ولما تقولو مريضة نفسيا تاني هاتو دليل او تقرير طبيب ، غير كده فأنتو  مرضي نفسيين انتو كمان ، ومن غير أسباب أهو كده وخلاص اي اتهامات وخلاص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ارينى
 ارينى ارينى
الى انت كتبتيه دا لا يدين قريبتك
يدين ابوها-- يعتبر انسان غشاش و كذاب و محتال و حرامى و مستغل لمنصبه  بدون وجه حق--
بنت عمك او خالك دى مجنى عليها من ابوها--و لو تعبت نفسيا دا بسبب ابوها و لو فشله فى حياتها دا بسبب ابوها ذنبها فى رقبته-
و انا لو منها ارفع على الراجل ده قضيه و اسجنه-- لانه مثال حى للفاسدين فى المنظومه التعليميه--و فى المنظومه التربويه و الابويه كمان
 للاسف يا ارينى-- حتى فى الموضوع دا محكمتيش صح--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

و غير كدا انتى عرفتى الموضوع على الطاير--
مين اكد لك انه كان بيخلى المدرسين  يغششوها-- و يغششوها قدام الكل كدا علشان حد يشتكى عليهم--
الحرامى دايما يحب يعمل فى الخفاء--
غير بئا لو كانو بيفتحوا اللجنه للكل يغش
 مين عارف او مش بعيد كان بيخليهم يبدول الورق بتاع الاجابات ههههه ما ده مصدر رزق لناس كتير من سنيييييين طويله  موضوع تبديل الورق و تغيير الدرجات دا--


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ارينى
> ارينى ارينى
> الى انت كتبتيه دا لا يدين قريبتك
> يدين ابوها-- يعتبر انسان غشاش و كذاب و محتال و حرامى و مستغل لمنصبه  بدون وجه حق--
> ...



انتى بتكلمى على عمها 

:t31::t31::t31::t31:

عارفه يا حبوا انا اعرف واحد قربنا عمل العكس 

كان مدرس اول واخوه فى اولى ثانوى 
اخوه كان مش بيذاكر جه فى ماده الرياضيات ( اللى هى ماده اخوه الكبير ) 
فاضله دارجتين وينجح طبعا زمايله قالوله اخوك كذا واحنا هنرفع راح قال لو رفعته هشتكيكم خلوه يسقط وقد كان عاد السنه 
ولما عاد حس بطعم الفشل ضغط على نفسه وذاكر علشان يحس بطعم الحياه وبقى دكتور فى كليه هندسه بعد كده 

تخيلى لو نجح وهو مش تعبان كان هيروح هيذاكر ويتعب بعد كده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

محدش بيقول ان الشعب قديس و مبتطلعش منه العيبه--- كلنا عارفين كويس ان قله الضمير دى موجوده فى اى حد-- سواء كان طالب او شغال مدرس او فراش او مراقب او فى كنترول او بيلم ورق او بينظف حمامات-- او مسيحى او مسلم او لادينى او بوزى او هندوسى او او او
و بردوا مينفعش نتهم الكل-- 

بس ربنا ادانه  مخ و حكمه نفكر بيها شويه
اولا عمك دا مقدرش يفتح بقه لما بنته منجحتش-- ليه
ليه يا ارينى
ليه مسئلتيش نفسك ليه-- لنه كداب و حرامى-- و الى بيبقى كدا بيبقى جبان
 و يخاف يتفضح -- ساعتها بئا يبدى نفسه  عن بنته 
لكت احنا بنتكلم عن بنت وقفت قدام تهديدات وقفه قدام اكبر كبير فى الدوله و بتطالب بحقها--
ذى ما بيقولوا كدا صوت الحق بينادى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> إنتي جيتي تثبتي فكرتك اثبتي عكسها ، بتقولي بنت عمك كانت بتنجح بالغش يعني علشان باباها؟ يعني احنا الشعب القديس لما قولنا فيه فساد وغش في الامتحانات مكدبناش يعني ولا نكون مرضي نفسيين احنا كمان ؟ leasantr
> بابها معرفش ينجحها في الثانويه العامه لانه أيده مش طايله فيها ، إنما لو كان منصب اكبر او معاه فلوس فكل حاجة ممكنة ، معني كده ان كل الناس فاسده ؟ لا بس ده مش معناه ان مفيش فساد
> بتقولي انها كدابه؟ ده ممكن
> بتقولي مريضة نفسيا ؟ انصحك للامانة العلميه بجد علشان منظرها بقا وحش في كل العالم مفيش اي حد في اي حته في العالم يقدر يقول علي اي حد كده مريض نفسي الا بشهاده وتقرير ، غير كده لا يمكن تطلع منهم
> ...


*
و لا عمتها و لا حاجة 
إنتى بس مش شايفة غير ان مصر كلها فاسدة 

مصر يا ستى عشان عارفة الفساد عملت لك المدرسين الل بيشرفوا عل اللجان من مدن أو قرى تانية 

و عملت لك الل بيصححوا غير الل بيشرفوا 

و عملت لك إن مجموعة المدرسين اللى بيصححوا فى الكنترول ما يعرفوش بعض 

البلد عملت كل إحتياطاتها 

الفساد فى كل مراحل التعليم _ ييجى عند الثانوية العامة و يقف 

و يبان الشاطر من الخايب 

________________

نيجى بأة لموضوع الايدز : و ماله يا اختى قولى الل انتى عايزاه و بيننا الفحوصات و إذا موضوع انك بتقولى عنى مريضة ايدز وصل للاعلام : بسرعة حأعمل تحليل و نقطع الشك باليقين - دا اذا انا واثقة ان ما عنديش ايدز 

اما فى حال انى عارفة ان عندى الايدز : لو حد جه قال لى انتى عندك الايدز حأثور و اتنرفز و اشخط فيه _ طبعا عشان ادارى مصيبتى _ لاحسن يكون ابنى كمان عنده الايدز 

_________________________

البنت تتعرض على طبيب نفسى : أعراض المرض النفسى واضحة و دا رأيى

كون إنتى شايفة أن الكنترول و أجهزة الدولة فاسدة : دا رأيك و انتى حرة فيه 

ذات أخو البنت شهد إن أبوه كان ماسك كنترول أسيوط و شهد بنزاهته 

و لا الكنترول فقد النزاهة بعد المرحوم ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ارينى
> ارينى ارينى
> الى انت كتبتيه دا لا يدين قريبتك
> يدين ابوها-- يعتبر انسان غشاش و كذاب و محتال و حرامى و مستغل لمنصبه  بدون وجه حق--
> ...



*أيوة صح لا يدين قريبتى يدين عمى 

لا يبقى إنتى عشان ما دخلتيش مدارس حكومة : مش شايفة الحكاية كويس 

إنتى مدارس راهبات يا حبو حيث الالتزام​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> محدش بيقول ان الشعب قديس و مبتطلعش منه العيبه--- كلنا عارفين كويس ان قله الضمير دى موجوده فى اى حد-- سواء كان طالب او شغال مدرس او فراش او مراقب او فى كنترول او بيلم ورق او بينظف حمامات-- او مسيحى او مسلم او لادينى او بوزى او هندوسى او او او
> و بردوا مينفعش نتهم الكل--
> 
> بس ربنا ادانه  مخ و حكمه نفكر بيها شويه
> ...



*لا معلش أبوها لو كان عايش كان سكت زى عمى اكزاكتلى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> انتى بتكلمى على عمها
> 
> :t31::t31::t31::t31:
> 
> ...


*حلو الحمد لله 

فيه ناس قديسين و ناس فاسدين 

عادى برضوا ​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة صح لا يدين قريبتى يدين عمى
> 
> لا يبقى إنتى عشان ما دخلتيش مدارس حكومة : مش شايفة الحكاية كويس
> 
> إنتى مدارس راهبات يا حبو حيث الالتزام​*



ولادى بمدارس خاصة ومع ذلك احيانا بيحكولى انه فيه غش!!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ولادى بمدارس خاصة ومع ذلك احيانا بيحكولى انه فيه غش!!!!



*هللويااااااااااااااااااااا 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:

بس مش مدارس راهبات 

حد يقدر يغش فى السيكرت هارت و لا جيرار و نوتردام و جان انتيد ؟؟؟

never

​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

يعنى هما فى مدارس الرهبات المدرسين والمدرسات رهبان؟؟؟؟
دى الادارة فقط وعلفكرة هتلاقى دروس خصوصية وهتلاقى برضو الحلو والوحش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هللويااااااااااااااااااااا
> :hlp::hlp::hlp:
> 
> بس مش مدارس راهبات
> ...


 لا يا ايروا -- مفيش  نفر
يقدروا يغشوا-- و يقدروا اوى 
غير لو معمول لهم كل صف امتحان شكل--
بس كانوا بيوصلوا للصف الى بعد الى جنبهم بردوا و يغشوا هههههههههه
الشيطان بقولوا عليه شاطر 
مفيش مكان كل الناس فيه ملايكه --


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا معلش أبوها لو كان عايش كان سكت زى عمى اكزاكتلى​*



 لو كان عمك مات كانت  اختها الكبيره الى قالت لك الموضوع  مش هتشجعها تعمل كدا -- لانها كانت عارفا ان اختها هتتفضح

لكن اخوات البنت وقفين معاها وقفت راجل-- وقفين للحق:t13:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

وهو ايه اللي جاب المرض النفسي كفرضية في الموضوع أصلا؟ هو احنا بنحقق في قضيه قتل فبنشوف الجاني قتل ليه؟ علشان مريض نفسي ولا عقلي ولا ايه الدافع؟ معرفش صدقيني ان اللي بيرفع قضيه تزوير مثلا بيكشفو عليه نفسيا كمان وعقليا، المرض النفسي ملوش مجال هنا غير عند اللي بيحشرو اي حاجة في اي حاجة بدون منطق علشان يثبتو فكرتهم 
ولو انا اتهمتك بالايدز فأنتي مش مضطرة انك تعملي تحليل لان مفيش داعي ولا مطلب قانوني يلزمك انك تردي علي اي واحدة ولا اي واحد بيتهمك بأي حاجة في اي حاجة 
حكايه المرض النفسي ديه لبانه عند كل المصريين حتي في اي حدث طائفي كانو. يقولو ان الجاني مريض نفسي ويخلصو نفسهم بمنتهي البساطة 
إنتي شايفه عليها أعراض مرض نفسي؟ ماشاء الله ، علي حد علمي انك مهندسه ، مكنتش اعرف انك طبيبه نفسيه كمان؟ 
طيب ما تقوليلنا ايه الأعراض يادكتورة؟ وانا ايه اللي يخليني اصدقك وانتي مش متخصصة أصلا؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا ايروا -- مفيش  نفر
> يقدروا يغشوا-- و يقدروا اوى
> غير لو معمول لهم كل صف امتحان شكل--
> بس كانوا بيوصلوا للصف الى بعد الى جنبهم بردوا و يغشوا هههههههههه
> ...



*سبحان الله 

الحمد لله إنك شهدتى إن فيه غش 

حتى فى مدارس الراهبات ​*[YOUTUBE]jnD94Y_rcVE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سبحان الله
> 
> الحمد لله إنك شهدتى إن فيه غش
> 
> حتى فى مدارس الراهبات ​*[YOUTUBE]jnD94Y_rcVE[/YOUTUBE]​



حيرت قلبى معاك على رأى الست
انتى عاوزة تثبتى انه فيه فساد ولا عاوزة تثبتى ان مصر زى الفل ومفيش فساد والبت كدابة او مريضة نفسيا  احياة النبى يا شيخة ارسيلك على بر تعبتينى وانا فى حالة صعبة اساسا ممكن اجيب اخرى دلوات وتبقى انتى السبب ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> وهو ايه اللي جاب المرض النفسي كفرضية في الموضوع أصلا؟ هو احنا بنحقق في قضيه قتل فبنشوف الجاني قتل ليه؟ علشان مريض نفسي ولا عقلي ولا ايه الدافع؟ معرفش صدقيني ان اللي بيرفع قضيه تزوير مثلا بيكشفو عليه نفسيا كمان وعقليا، المرض النفسي ملوش مجال هنا غير عند اللي بيحشرو اي حاجة في اي حاجة بدون منطق علشان يثبتو فكرتهم
> ولو انا اتهمتك بالايدز فأنتي مش مضطرة انك تعملي تحليل لان مفيش داعي ولا مطلب قانوني يلزمك انك تردي علي اي واحدة ولا اي واحد بيتهمك بأي حاجة في اي حاجة
> حكايه المرض النفسي ديه لبانه عند كل المصريين حتي في اي حدث طائفي كانو. يقولو ان الجاني مريض نفسي ويخلصو نفسهم بمنتهي البساطة
> إنتي شايفه عليها أعراض مرض نفسي؟ ماشاء الله ، علي حد علمي انك مهندسه ، مكنتش اعرف انك طبيبه نفسيه كمان؟
> طيب ما تقوليلنا ايه الأعراض يادكتورة؟ وانا ايه اللي يخليني اصدقك وانتي مش متخصصة أصلا؟



*مش برضوا حضرتك و الناس كلها ما ركبتوش تفوقها مع الصفر 

و قولتوا يبقى فيه فساد فى الكنترول الل المدرسين مش عارفين بعض و فى المدرسين المشرفين عل اللجان الل مش عارفين بعض برضوا و فى خبراء الخطوط 

صح ؟؟

أنا بقى قولت العيب فى البنت 

سهلة ؟؟​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*عمى اكزاكتلى
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 افتكرت عمك اسمه **اكزاكتلى و كنت لسا هقول لك هو من ام اجنبيه و لا ايه القصه ايه الاسم دا هههههههههههههههه
 فهمت فهمت
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> حيرت قلبى معاك على رأى الست
> انتى عاوزة تثبتى انه فيه فساد ولا عاوزة تثبتى ان مصر زى الفل ومفيش فساد والبت كدابة او مريضة نفسيا  احياة النبى يا شيخة ارسيلك على بر تعبتينى وانا فى حالة صعبة اساسا ممكن اجيب اخرى دلوات وتبقى انتى السبب ههههههههههههههههه



*هو انا قولت ما فيش فساد ؟؟

أنا قولت فيه فساد فى كل مراحل التعليم ما عدا الثانوية العامة 

بث كدة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عمى اكزاكتلى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> افتكرت عمك اسمه **اكزاكتلى و كنت لسا هقول لك هو من ام اجنبيه و لا ايه القصه ايه الاسم دا هههههههههههههههه
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عمى اكزاكتلى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> افتكرت عمك اسمه **اكزاكتلى و كنت لسا هقول لك هو من ام اجنبيه و لا ايه القصه ايه الاسم دا هههههههههههههههه
> ...



منك لله يا حبوا هتموتينى من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش برضوا حضرتك و الناس كلها ما ركبتوش تفوقها مع الصفر
> 
> و قولتوا يبقى فيه فساد فى الكنترول الل المدرسين مش عارفين بعض و فى المدرسين المشرفين عل اللجان الل مش عارفين بعض برضوا و فى خبراء الخطوط
> 
> ...



ملكيش دعوه بالي احنا قولناه ، احنا شعب قديس ياستي :999:
خليكي في اللي إنتي قولتيه إنتي مش بتقولي شايفه أعراض ، احكيلنابقا يادكتور احمد عكاشه ايه الأعراض اللي إنتي شايفهاها؟ وايه ال diagnosis criteria اللي إنتي استخدمتيهاعلشان علشان توصلي للنتيجة النهائية انها مريضة نفسيا ؟ ياريت تردي علي السؤال ده بس


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو انا قولت ما فيش فساد ؟؟
> 
> أنا قولت فيه فساد فى كل مراحل التعليم ما عدا الثانوية العامة
> 
> بث كدة​*



اشمعنا بقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالعكس ممكن تكون دى السنة الوحيدة اللى مؤكد فيها اجرام وفساد ظاهر جدا لانها اهم سنة فى مراحل التعليم سنة تحديد مصير يعنى مستدعية جدا انه يكون فى نفوس ضعيفة اتباعت واشترت علشان ابن فلان او علان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لو كان عمك مات كانت  اختها الكبيره الى قالت لك الموضوع  مش هتشجعها تعمل كدا -- لانها كانت عارفا ان اختها هتتفضح
> 
> لكن اخوات البنت وقفين معاها وقفت راجل-- وقفين للحق:t13:



*كل انسان غير التانى يا حبو 

اختها اتكلمت معايا لأنى كنت صاحبتها أوى أوى و لأن أبوها سكت 

انما لو كان أبوها عمل زى اخوات مريم : ما كانتش نطقت و لا كلمة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سبحان الله
> 
> الحمد لله إنك شهدتى إن فيه غش
> 
> ...


 يلااااااااهون ههههههههههههههههه
 با ابنه اخو الاستاذ اكزاكتلى  محدش قال  انه مفيش غش محدش قال ان كل الطلبه ملايكه -- ممكن يا سول اجيب انا اخرى بدالك-- هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 مينفعش نعمم
 نحن نتحدث عن حاله-- و  اظنى قولت لك الحاله الى شوفتها--
 مينفعش نقول الفساد بيجى عند الثانويه و يعمل ستوب -كت كدا-- مينفعش
 مبيقفش فى اى مرحله-- بس بتفرق بئا
 فى الثانويه لازم تبقى الوسطه جاااامده اوى او الفلوس المدفوعه كتييير
 لكت المراحل التانيه ممكن تمشى للزماله -- للصحبيه -- للجيره للمصلحه --


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اشمعنا بقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بالعكس ممكن تكون دى السنة الوحيدة اللى مؤكد فيها اجرام وفساد ظاهر جدا لانها اهم سنة فى مراحل التعليم سنة تحديد مصير يعنى مستدعية جدا انه يكون فى نفوس ضعيفة اتباعت واشترت علشان ابن فلان او علان




*بيجيبوا مدرسين من خارج المدينة بتاعتك عشان يشرفوا عل اللجان 

و مدرسين الكنترول برضوا من مدن أو قرى تانية و ما يعرفوش بعض 

كل دا و اتبدلت الورقة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كل انسان غير التانى يا حبو
> 
> اختها اتكلمت معايا لأنى كنت صاحبتها أوى أوى و لأن أبوها سكت
> 
> انما لو كان أبوها عمل زى اخوات مريم : ما كانتش نطقت و لا كلمة *



 مكنش يقدر و لا يتجراء


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ملكيش دعوه بالي احنا قولناه ، احنا شعب قديس ياستي :999:
> خليكي في اللي إنتي قولتيه إنتي مش بتقولي شايفه أعراض ، احكيلنابقا يادكتور احمد عكاشه ايه الأعراض اللي إنتي شايفهاها؟ وايه ال diagnosis criteria اللي إنتي استخدمتيهاعلشان علشان توصلي للنتيجة النهائية انها مريضة نفسيا ؟ ياريت تردي علي السؤال ده بس



احمد عكاشة !!!! وده عضو جديد معانا هنا :t31::t31:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يلااااااااهون ههههههههههههههههه
> با ابنه اخو الاستاذ اكزاكتلى  محدش قال  انه مفيش غش محدش قال ان كل الطلبه ملايكه -- ممكن يا سول اجيب انا اخرى بدالك-- هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مينفعش نعمم
> نحن نتحدث عن حاله-- و  اظنى قولت لك الحاله الى شوفتها--
> ...



*لا ينفع 

فيه دلائل 

فيه براهين

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بيجيبوا مدرسين من خارج المدينة بتاعتك عشان يشرفوا عل اللجان
> 
> و مدرسين الكنترول برضوا من مدن أو قرى تانية و ما يعرفوش بعض
> 
> كل دا و اتبدلت الورقة ؟؟؟​*


 هو لازم يبقى مدرس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممكن بتاع شاى و قهوه-- بتاع النظافه-- الساعى الى بينقل الورق--  ممكن اكثر حد متشكيش فيه--


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> احمد عكاشة !!!! وده عضو جديد معانا هنا :t31::t31:




ههههههههههههه لا ده طبيب نفسي مصري مشهور اوي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ملكيش دعوه بالي احنا قولناه ، احنا شعب قديس ياستي :999:
> خليكي في اللي إنتي قولتيه إنتي مش بتقولي شايفه أعراض ، احكيلنابقا يادكتور احمد عكاشه ايه الأعراض اللي إنتي شايفهاها؟ وايه ال diagnosis criteria اللي إنتي استخدمتيهاعلشان علشان توصلي للنتيجة النهائية انها مريضة نفسيا ؟ ياريت تردي علي السؤال ده بس



ن*عيد تانى 

تركيب التفوق عل الصفر ما ينفعش 

إما متفوقة ومريضة نفسى أو بليدة 

سهلة كدة ؟؟

​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ن*عيد تانى
> 
> تركيب التفوق عل الصفر ما ينفعش
> 
> ...



معلش يا دكترة تاعبينك معانا :cry2:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو لازم يبقى مدرس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ممكن بتاع شاى و قهوه-- بتاع النظافه-- الساعى الى بينقل الورق--  ممكن اكثر حد متشكيش فيه--



*إيه الل بتقوليه دا ؟؟

كدة دخلنا فى الافلام العربى
:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> معلش يا دكترة تاعبينك معانا :cry2:



*ح اعزمك عل المناقشة قريب​*


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ح اعزمك عل المناقشة قريب​*



الف مبرووك مقدما فى الطب النفسى برضوا leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ينفع
> 
> فيه دلائل
> 
> ...


 ينفع ايه-- بقول لك مينفعش نعمم-- تقولى ينفع ههههههههههههههه
 خلاص نعمم كل الطلبه ملايكه--leasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الف مبرووك مقدما فى الطب النفسى برضوا leasantr



*لا فى المنشآت الل ح تقع على ايدى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينفع ايه-- بقول لك مينفعش نعمم-- تقولى ينفع ههههههههههههههه
> خلاص نعمم كل الطلبه ملايكه--leasantr



*لا مصر كلها فاسدة 

بما فيهم الاعضاء المصريين الل هنا 

leasantr
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يقدروا يغشوا-- و يقدروا اوى
> -


*بسم الله ما شاء الله 
ولا غلطة أملائية يا حوبو ؟؟
وبعدين الوش السمح  دهون بتاع مين ؟؟
بتاع مين يا عبووود
 بتاع مين يا عبووود 
بتاع مين يا عبووود 
إلا نسيت صحيح ..
أنتى أشتريتى لاب توب ومخبية عننا ؟؟

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الل بتقوليه دا ؟؟
> 
> كدة دخلنا فى الافلام العربى
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​*


 الافلام العربى مستوحاه من الطبيعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى تعرفى منين بئا-- هل دول قديسين مثلا-- كل شخص رجله بتخش فى المكان الى فيه ورق الاجابات يعتبر مدان

و مش هقولها تانى-- ادينى بقولها  هههه نفس الى حصل مع البنت الى اعرفها---


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مصر كلها فاسدة
> بما فيهم الاعضاء المصريين الل هنا
> 
> leasantr
> ​*


*آنشانتيية مدام ...معاكى عوبد الفاسد 
تحبى نفسدوا ع العشا فين النهاردة ؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بسم الله ما شاء الله
> ولا غلطة أملائية يا حوبو ؟؟
> وبعدين الوش السمح  دهون بتاع مين ؟؟
> بتاع مين يا عبووود
> ...



*يا ندامتى 

ما تقولش 

:cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون بكتب من على اللاب توب العقيم بتاعى
 الى الاكسبلورر مبيفتحش منه و ايرو قالت لى انزل فاير فوكس--  من زماااان الكلام دا -- هو دا الى قاعده عليه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ن*عيد تانى
> 
> تركيب التفوق عل الصفر ما ينفعش
> 
> ...



بلاش شغل المهندسين ده ياايريني 
إنتي قولتي شوفتي أعراض ، ايه هي الأعراض اللي خلتك تقولي كده انك شوفتيها وبتقولي انها مريضة 
سهل السؤال مش صعب ، ايه هي الاعراض؟ وكلمه مرض نفسي ديه واسعه اوي ، يعني ايه هو نوع المرض النفسي ، اسمه ايه يعني؟ مش بتقولي شوفتي أعراض ، الأعراض ديه بقا هي ايه؟ وتشخيصها ايه في الأمراض النفسيه الكتيرة ؟ 
اتفضلي اشرحيلنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الافلام العربى مستوحاه من الطبيعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى تعرفى منين بئا-- هل دول قديسين مثلا-- كل شخص رجله بتخش فى المكان الى فيه ورق الاجابات يعتبر مدان
> 
> و مش هقولها تانى-- ادينى بقولها  هههه نفس الى حصل مع البنت الى اعرفها---



*ازاى يعنى ؟؟

و يقع  فى ايديه الورق ازااااااااااااااااااى ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> بلاش شغل المهندسين ده ياايريني
> إنتي قولتي شوفتي أعراض ، ايه هي الأعراض اللي خلتك تقولي كده انك شوفتيها وبتقولي انها مريضة
> سهل السؤال مش صعب ، ايه هي الاعراض؟ وكلمه مرض نفسي ديه واسعه اوي ، يعني ايه هو نوع المرض النفسي ، اسمه ايه يعني؟ مش بتقولي شوفتي أعراض ، الأعراض ديه بقا هي ايه؟ وتشخيصها ايه في الأمراض النفسيه الكتيرة ؟
> اتفضلي اشرحيلنا



*يا حول الله 

اعراض مرض نفسى انها تكتب الاسئلة بدل الاجابة 

دا عرض كافى بالنسبة ليا 



*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ازاى يعنى ؟؟
> 
> و يقع  فى ايديه الورق ازااااااااااااااااااى ؟؟​*



 هو هيستنى الورق يقع فى ايده بشكل رسمي--
 هو هيسعى انه يعمل كدا-- الحرامى بيلاقى الف طريقه و طريقه علشان يعمل الى هو عايز يعمله--

يعنى ناس بتخش مكاتب ناس و تسرق ملفات سريه للغايه و تفتح خزن -- و جايه تقولى لى هيقع فى ايده الورق ازاى--
 لما ابقى اشترك معاهم المره الجايه هقول لك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

انا اعتقد اعتقد-- ان اسلوبى بيبقى مش حلو لما ببقى متنرفزه--
 احسنلى اقفل بقى--
 اسفا لو حد زعل من كلامى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو هيستنى الورق يقع فى ايده بشكل رسمي--
> هو هيسعى انه يعمل كدا-- الحرامى بيلاقى الف طريقه و طريقه علشان يعمل الى هو عايز يعمله--
> 
> يعنى ناس بتخش مكاتب ناس و تسرق ملفات سريه للغايه و تفتح خزن -- و جايه تقولى لى هيقع فى ايده الورق ازاى--
> لما ابقى اشترك معاهم المره الجايه هقول لك



*يا حبو يا حبيبتى ما فيش الكلام دا 

فيه حراسة على الكنترول​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا اعتقد اعتقد-- ان اسلوبى بيبقى مش حلو لما ببقى متنرفزه--
> احسنلى اقفل بقى--
> اسفا لو حد زعل من كلامى



*مش واخدة بالى انك متنرفزة 

هو ايه الل ينرفز اصلا ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون بكتب من على اللاب توب العقيم بتاعى
> الى الاكسبلورر مبيفتحش منه و ايرو قالت لى انزل فاير فوكس--  من *زماااان *الكلام دا -- هو دا الى قاعده عليه


 *[FONT=&quot]اللاب توب دة عجيب ...بيصحح أخطاء قلنا ماشى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا واخد دكتوراة فى مشاركاتك ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأول مرة أشوفك تستخدى الأيموشانات دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكونش أتعمل لك عمل ؟[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا حول الله
> 
> اعراض مرض نفسى انها تكتب الاسئلة بدل الاجابة
> 
> ...


 و ليه متقوليش ان الى عارف انه ورقه هيتبدل كان اعد يسلى نفسه و ينقل فى الاسئله --

 يووووووووووووووووووووه قولت هسسكت


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا حول الله
> 
> اعراض مرض نفسى انها تكتب الاسئلة بدل الاجابة
> 
> ...



ههههههه عنجد ؟ إنتي بتحكي بجد ؟ هي ديه الأعراض بجد ؟ إنتي محتاجة تقري تعريف المرض النفسي أصلا علشان تعرفي ان المرض النفسي مش بيتشخص أساسا من عرض واحد اذا اعتبرنا ان اللي بتقولي عليه ده عرض 
كتابه الاسئله بدل الإجابة ؟ ماشاء الله إنتي كنتي معاها في اللجنه وهي بتجاوب ، يعني علي حد ما أفتكر زمان في المدارس المصرية كانو المراقبين بيلفو علينا ويشوفونا بنجاوب ولا لا ، في كل الامتحانات مفيش مراقب اعمي شافها مش بتكتب ؟ او بتكتب اسئله بس؟ 
وباقي الوقت قاعده فاضيه 
وأساسا حكايه الاسئله اللي في أوراق الإجابة ديه هي القضيه يا دكتورة ايريني مش هي اداه التشخيص للمرض النفسي، هي قضيه التزوير او التبديل اللي احنا بنحكي فيها واللي هي طالبه التحقيق فيها علشان يشوفو ده ورق مين ومين اللي كتب كده 
عرض كافي بالنسبه ليكي؟ واحنا مالنا بيكي ؟ ايه اختصاصك إنتي في الطب النفسي علشان ماشيه تقولي مريضة مريضة ؟ 
ده مش أعراض مرض نفسي ، ده القضيه ، قضيه التزوير والتبديل اللي هما فتحو التحقيق فيها تاني 
فياريت مستجيبيش سيرة المرض النفسي تاني الا لو عندك فكرة عنه او بتعرفي تشخصي من علي بعد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه عنجد ؟ إنتي بتحكي بجد ؟ هي ديه الأعراض بجد ؟ إنتي محتاجة تقري تعريف المرض النفسي أصلا علشان تعرفي ان المرض النفسي مش بيتشخص أساسا من عرض واحد اذا اعتبرنا ان اللي بتقولي عليه ده عرض
> كتابه الاسئله بدل الإجابة ؟ ماشاء الله إنتي كنتي معاها في اللجنه وهي بتجاوب ، يعني علي حد ما أفتكر زمان في المدارس المصرية كانو المراقبين بيلفو علينا ويشوفونا بنجاوب ولا لا ، في كل الامتحانات مفيش مراقب اعمي شافها مش بتكتب ؟ او بتكتب اسئله بس؟
> وباقي الوقت قاعده فاضيه
> وأساسا حكايه الاسئله اللي في أوراق الإجابة ديه هي القضيه يا دكتورة ايريني مش هي اداه التشخيص للمرض النفسي، هي قضيه التزوير او التبديل اللي احنا بنحكي فيها واللي هي طالبه التحقيق فيها علشان يشوفو ده ورق مين ومين اللي كتب كده
> ...



*كل واحد حر فى رأيه

فساد 

مريضة و متفوقة 

بليدة 

كل واحد بنى رأيه على أسباب 

و مش مسئول انه يقنع الطرف التانى 

مش مهم تقتنعى برأيى 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*ح أستأذنكم حأقفل ناو 

الساعة 10:25 عندنا بالليل 

تصبحوا على خير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2015)

*ايون حد يفهمنى بقى عشان حاسة ان جالى غباء مستفعل 
فيه فساد كدا ولا مافيش !!!!!!!!!! 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كل واحد حر فى رأيه
> 
> فساد
> 
> ...



ما هو ده اللي انا بحاول أوضحهلكو ، المرض النفسي مش رأيي، المرض النفسي او اي مرض هو أعراض وكشف وتقرير من متخصص ، إنما مش اقعد وانا بتفرج علي التلفزيون أقول آه الشخص ده كده شكله مريض نفسي لا وكمان ابقا متأكد من كلامي ؟ ده جبروت جامد جدا 
فياريت بقا بلاش حكايه المرض النفسي ديه طالما مفيش عليها دليل وأساسا زي ما قولت المرض النفسي هنا ملوش مجال في قضيه تزوير ، انتو اللي حشرتوه في النص بدون داعي بس لإثبات فكرتكم
انا معنديش مشكله انك تصدقي تقرير الطب الشرعي ، وتصدقي ان مفيش تزوير حصل في القضيه ديه 
لكن انك تقولي علي حد متعرفهوش انه مريض نفسي وبثقة لا وتقولي انك شوفتي أعراض ، لا كده كتير ، كده اوفر بجد اوفر علي رأي احمد مكي leasantr


----------



## grges monir (3 سبتمبر 2015)

بناء على رغبة الهندسة نقول ما يحدث عمليا فى مدراسنا الحكومية بالذات
من مصدر موثوق منة هههههه
بتكلم عن مدرسة اعدادى فى الارياف وهى مثال لمئات المدارس الاخرى بنفس الشكل 
نيجى للصف الاول و الثانى  الاعدادى  ( نقل) يعنى مرحلة عادية م مهمة
اولا  الكلام حسب الرواى اكتر من نص العيال دى متعرفش تكتب غير اسمها على الغايب يعنى يعرف يكتبة من غير ميبص على حاجة
عشان كدة بيعملوا اية بيكتبوا الحل على السبورة والعيال تنقش الاجابة
بس للاسف فية عيال بتنقش غلط لانها مش  عارفة اصلا اية المكتوب وعشان كدة بيطلعوا بملحق بس بينجحوا فية ههههه
حصل بقى مع المدرس زميلى  بقى واقعة  فكاهية شوية
بيقول كنت براقب لقيت واد بيدينى الورقة بعد عشر دقايق من اللجنة وبيقول خلصت يا استاذ
هو طبعا استعجب لان العيل دة مفيش خالص وحتى لو دحاح مش هيخلص  ابدا كدة
بيقول ابص فى الورقة الاقيها فاضية خالص
يقولة اية دة يابنى يقولة ملكش دعوة يااستاذ  انا هانجح كدة كدة
اناااااااااا دافع 250 جنية للكنترول
صديقى مصدقش الواد غير لماشافة  ناجح ومنقول للصف الثانى ههههه
الاغرب بقى انة ممككن حد يبقى غايب ويعدى برضة وهو شاهد على كدة 
محدش يقولى مش معقول حذرت منها قبل كدة
نيجى بقى للشهاددة الاعدادية 
مينفعش فيها العك دة  لانة الامتحانات من برة والمدرسين من برة 
بيحصل اية بقى
مدرس المادة بيقعد على القهوة  جنب المدرسة تتوزع ورق الاسئلة على العيال  ورقة تروح للمدرس دة باى طريقة 
ويحلها تمام التمام وتتصور بعدد العيال فى اللجنة اللى فى المدرسة وحل يا باشا
تيجى تقولى وفين المراقبين
اقولك موجودين يابشا بس حد يقدر يقول لا مفيش غش
هتقولى ميقدرش ازاى
هقولك ببساطة انة هيتعرف ان دة  حرق اللجنة فخلية يعرف يروح سليم من البلد
مدرسة عملتها مرة عندهم وحرقت لجنة بتراقب فيها
خارجة من المدرس  خبطوها بموتسيكل رجلها اتكسرت غير ضرب الطوب والشتيممة وقلة الادب اللى خدتها
فكل لبيقول كبر وعدى الليلة
موقف شخصى حصل مع زميلى
بيقول كنت براقب ودخل موجة المادة شاف عيل بيغش
راح مزعق وقال اية دة ياستاذ مش شايفة بيغش
قالةلا مش شوفتة انت شوفتة قالة ايوة
راح قالة اعمل حضرتك محضر غش وانا اقول انك شوفتة بيغش انا مش هاعمل محضر لية انت اللى شفتة اعمل
قالة لية يعنى قالة افهم من المدير المدير فهمة الليلة وانة ممكن يضر من البشر اللى واقفة برة المدرسة لو عرفوا انة سبب ضرر لعيل
الراجل كبر وقال عدى يا ليلة
زميلى عشان الراجل زعق فية
معجبهوش حب يغلس قالة يعنى تزعق فيا قدام العيال ومتعملش محضر لا اعمل محضر امال بتزعق لية
الراجل  الموجة والمدير يقوللة حقك عليا ابدا لحد ما الراجل قال غلط انى جيت هنا هههههههههه
دى عينة من ما يحدث فى مدراسنا
ليا مدرس تانى فى مدرسة قريبة منى 
كانت مدرستى زمان بس كانت بصراحة متميزة
المدرس دة بيقوولى مش بنخش المدرسة ونراقب غير فى وجود الشرطة
فى اية اكتر من كدة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو عشان حبايب تدينى شالوت :cry2::cry2::cry2:
> 
> حب إيه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه ؟؟
> 
> ...




*خلاص يا ماما نلغى الحب ولا تزعلى نفسك ..

بس بلاش تلغى عقولنا وتحاولى تقنعينا ان عمك كان بيوصى على بنتة فى كل الامتحانات من ابتدائى لحد ثانوية لدرجة التفوق وشهادات التقدير  

اية ماسك على المدرسين ذله ولا بيدفع كتييييييييير وسواء كدة او كدة فين الطالبات ؟؟ 

@ما اشتكوش بنت عمك وابوها والمدرسين اللى بيغششوا البنت لييييييييييية !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

@ ماكنش فيه بنت مدرس او مدرسة معاها بنفس الصف !!!

@ ماكنش فيه حد بيكره عمك وعرف اللى بيحصل فى لجنة بنتة وراح يقدم فيه شكوى للمدير !!!!

@ ماكنش فيه مدرس مسلم كاره لعمك المسيحى ومسك على اللجنة اللى فيها بنته !!!!!!!!!!!


وطالما عرفتى انى مدرسة يبقا اقولك ......

عيييييييييييييييييب عليكى يا ماما إيرينى  وقولى كلام يُعقل 

وبلاش تتخيلى احداث عمرها ما تحصل ابدااااااااااااااااااااا 

+++++++++
قال واحدة هيغششوها من ابتدائى لحد الثانوى بدرجة امتياززززززززز.... عشان ابوها موجه !!!!!! ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية هى صفة الموجه عشان يعملوله حساب اوى كدة لدرجة انهم يوقفوا المدرسة كلها على رجل واحدة لصالح بنته 

الفى غيرها دنابك يا عثل :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا اخى ساعات ربنا بيفتح عليك كدة بشوية مشاركات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا مش عايز غير السطر دة فى الموضوعين كلهم موضوعى وموضوع ام الولة [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> تيجى تقولى وفين المراقبين
> اقولك موجودين يابشا بس حد يقدر يقول لا مفيش غش
> هتقولى ميقدرش ازاى
> هقولك ببساطة انة هيتعرف ان دة  حرق اللجنة فخلية يعرف يروح سليم من البلد
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ممكن ناس من اللى بيغشوا بالبلطجة دول يجيب مجموع من غير تعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مجهود ولا دروس خصوصية ووجع قلب أبوه وأمه ولا مصاريف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن جدا ياخد ( بدون وجه حق ) مكان فى الجامعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على حساب واحد تعب وسهر الليالى وأبوه كع أد كدة فى الدروس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دة أتظلم من ( الشعب ) ...أوكيية على قلوبنا زى العسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ما يتظلمش من الحكومة ...صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليك عندى واحد تقييم ساقع فى الجو الحلو دة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا أكتفيت بمشاركتك دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفتح مواضيع تانية بقى غير الصفر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون حد يفهمنى بقى عشان حاسة ان جالى غباء مستفعل
> فيه فساد كدا ولا مافيش !!!!!!!!!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​



يعني فيه ومفيش يارورو، لو إنتي قاعدة في المدرجات ناحية اليمين هيبقا فيه انما لو قاعدة ناحية الشمال هيبقا مفيش ولو إنتي قاعدة في النص يبقا ربنا يتولاكي بقا :999:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعني فيه ومفيش يارورو، لو إنتي قاعدة في المدرجات ناحية اليمين هيبقا فيه انما لو قاعدة ناحية الشمال هيبقا مفيش ولو إنتي قاعدة في النص يبقا ربنا يتولاكي بقا :999:


*اه اذا كان كدا ماشى هههههههههههههه 
عشان الواحد يبقى فاهم بس 
طيب لو حبيت ابص من فوق بقى leasantr
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اه اذا كان كدا ماشى هههههههههههههه
> عشان الواحد يبقى فاهم بس
> طيب لو حبيت ابص من فوق بقى leasantr
> *​



ههههههه فاهم ؟ طيب عيني في عينك كده إنتي فاهمه حاجة ؟ هنكدب من أولها يارورو؟ مفيش حد فاهم حاجة 
تبصي من فوق ؟ هو لسه فيه فوق ؟؟ leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه فاهم ؟ طيب عيني في عينك كده إنتي فاهمه حاجة ؟ هنكدب من أولها يارورو؟ مفيش حد فاهم حاجة
> تبصي من فوق ؟ هو لسه فيه فوق ؟؟ leasantr


*هو انا كنت بحاول افهم قبل الموضوع دا 
انما بعده مش فاهمة هههههههههه 
يعنى ايرينى بتقول مافيش فساد 
ومنزلة موضوع كله فساد ولا يمكن دا مش فساد 
اقولك دا الشعب القديس :spor2:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو انا كنت بحاول افهم قبل الموضوع دا
> انما بعده مش فاهمة هههههههههه
> يعنى ايرينى بتقول مافيش فساد
> ومنزلة موضوع كله فساد ولا يمكن دا مش فساد
> ...



أقولك انا ، إنتي مريضة نفسيا يارورو ، وكل ديه تهيؤات ، بس مش كنّا عايزين نقولك علشان متتصدميش  leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> أقولك انا ، إنتي مريضة نفسيا يارورو ، وكل ديه تهيؤات ، بس مش كنّا عايزين نقولك علشان متتصدميش  leasantr


*طب ينوبكوا ثواب 
هاتولى دكتور نفساوى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا انا اتصدمت كنت فاكرانى مريضة بس طلعت نفسية :t31:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب ينوبكوا ثواب
> هاتولى دكتور نفساوى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا انا اتصدمت كنت فاكرانى مريضة بس طلعت نفسية :t31:*​



لا ما هي ديه الصدمة التانيه مفيش علاج إنتي حالتك صعبه اوي يارورو :t31:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *خلاص يا ماما نلغى الحب ولا تزعلى نفسك ..
> 
> بس بلاش تلغى عقولنا وتحاولى تقنعينا ان عمك كان بيوصى على بنتة فى كل الامتحانات من ابتدائى لحد ثانوية لدرجة التفوق وشهادات التقدير
> 
> ...



*يبدو انك لم تقرأى المشاركة ديه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3715019&postcount=117

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون حد يفهمنى بقى عشان حاسة ان جالى غباء مستفعل
> فيه فساد كدا ولا مافيش !!!!!!!!!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​



*فيه فساد طبعا 

مش فساد فى كنترول الثانوية العامة و لا فى لجان الثانوية العامة

فهمتينى 

البلد يا رورو عارفة ان الناس فاسدة 

اوم تعمل ايه فى ثانوية عامة ؟؟

تجيب لك المشرفين عل لجان الثانوية العامة من مدينة تانية 

و كمان الكنترول شرحه و العجيب انهم ما يعرفوش بعض

فيه حراسة رهيبة عل الكنترول سواء  من الشرطة او الجيش او الاتنين مع بعض عشان الورق ما يتسرقش او اى حاجة تحصل 

عشان كدة باقولك ما فيش فساد داخل كنترول الثانوية العامة 

و لا فيه ورق اتبدل و لا حاجة

اخو البنت يا رورو قال ان ابوه الله يرحمه كان ماسك كنترول اسيوط و شهد بنزاهته 

فهمتينى كدة ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون حد يفهمنى بقى عشان حاسة ان جالى غباء مستفعل
> فيه فساد كدا ولا مافيش !!!!!!!!!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​



*خلاصة القول يا رورو

اوعى تنخدعى بجملة 11 سنة تفوق 

لا مش أساسى خاااااااااااااالص 

شوفتى مشاركة جرجس ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3715019&postcount=117

عيال بتنقل الاجابة 

فهمتينى كدة ؟؟

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بناء على رغبة الهندسة نقول ما يحدث عمليا فى مدراسنا الحكومية بالذات
> من مصدر موثوق منة هههههه
> بتكلم عن مدرسة اعدادى فى الارياف وهى مثال لمئات المدارس الاخرى بنفس الشكل
> نيجى للصف الاول و الثانى  الاعدادى  ( نقل) يعنى مرحلة عادية م مهمة
> ...



*أنا لازم أشكرك يا جرجس على المشاركة الجميلة ديه 

شكرا جزيلا ​*


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا اخى ساعات ربنا بيفتح عليك كدة بشوية مشاركات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا مش عايز غير السطر دة فى الموضوعين كلهم موضوعى وموضوع ام الولة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ممكن ناس من اللى بيغشوا بالبلطجة دول يجيب مجموع من غير تعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا مجهود ولا دروس خصوصية ووجع قلب أبوه وأمه ولا مصاريف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن جدا ياخد ( بدون وجه حق ) مكان فى الجامعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على حساب واحد تعب وسهر الليالى وأبوه كع أد كدة فى الدروس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


ساعات مشاركاتى بتيقى ربنا فاتح عليها:thnk0001:
انا يا متر مشاركاتى تتدرس زيى القانون كدة هههههههههههه
مش هاعلق بقى على الرد عشان انت اكتفيت وانا بحب اسمع الكلام هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا لازم أشكرك يا جرجس على المشاركة الجميلة ديه
> 
> شكرا جزيلا ​*


ميرسى ياهندسة
شوفتى وجودك بقى معانا بيعمل بيخلى المشاركة  قد موضوع التعبير بتاع العربى زمان ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه فساد طبعا
> 
> مش فساد فى كنترول الثانوية العامة و لا فى لجان الثانوية العامة
> 
> ...


*اولا ادينى دليل ع عدم الفساد فى الثانوية العامة ؟؟ 
يابنتى الواحد بيسمع حاجات تشيب جوا مدارس الثانوي

وبعدين هو الفساد بنسبالك فين فى مدرسة بعينها 
يعنى لو جابوا ناس من برا دا يمنع الفساد 
الفساد يا ايرينى فى العقول
ياعنى ادفع كله حاجة تمشى 
دا ماينفيش ان فى فساد 
اولا واخيرا دا رايك واكيد حرة فيه 
ونسيب الايام تثبت بقى 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اولا ادينى دليل ع عدم الفساد فى الثانوية العامة ؟؟
> يابنتى الواحد بيسمع حاجات تشيب جوا مدارس الثانوي
> 
> وبعدين هو الفساد بنسبالك فين فى مدرسة بعينها
> ...



*و الايام حتثبت لك ازاى يا رورو ؟؟

ما تقرير الطب الشرعى طلع كذبتوه 

لمجرد 11 سنة تفوق 

و وضحت لك ان 11 سنة تفوق مش item 

انتى حرة برضوا 

انا بالنسبة ليا تقرير الطب الشرعى : اثبت بما فيه الكفاية 

انتى باة ايه الل حيثبت لك ؟؟​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

رجاء مشاهدة هذا الفيديو
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1MU8ybEBKD4


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و الايام حتثبت لك ازاى يا رورو ؟؟
> 
> ما تقرير الطب الشرعى طلع كذبتوه
> 
> ...


*
اه 11 سنة قليلين صحيح 
انما وزارات كلها فساد طول العمر 
قليل ان يبقى فيها فساد 
صباحو فل يا هندسة 
انا مش هقتنع ان مافيش فساد وانتى مش هاتقتنعى ان فى فساد 
خلالاص الموضوع بسيط 

تثبت زى ما تثبت بقى 
:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> رجاء مشاهدة هذا الفيديو
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1MU8ybEBKD4


*الراجل دة اكيد مريض نفسيا 
:99::99:*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الراجل دة اكيد مريض نفسيا
> :99::99:*​



عفوا
هو كل اللى مايعجبناش يبقى مريض نفسى
هو المرض النفسى عيب 
كل ماحد مايعجبناش كلمه يبقى مريض نفسى
المرض النفسى يااختى الفاضلة شأنه شأن المرض الجسدى
ناقشى كلامه موضوعيا
مع تحياتى
الرب معك


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> عفوا
> هو كل اللى مايعجبناش يبقى مريض نفسى
> هو المرض النفسى عيب
> كل ماحد مايعجبناش كلمه يبقى مريض نفسى
> ...


*حضرتك فهمت كلامى غلط 
انا بتريق 
لان ناس كتير بتقول ان مافيس فساد فى الكنترول 
ودا واحد منهم بيشهد ان فى فساد 

تحياتى لحضرتك *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حضرتك فهمت كلامى غلط
> انا بتريق
> لان ناس كتير بتقول ان مافيس فساد فى الكنترول
> ودا واحد منهم بيشهد ان فى فساد
> ...


شكرا للتوضيح
الرب معك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2015)

*



R.O.R.O قال:





اه 11 سنة قليلين صحيح 
انما وزارات كلها فساد طول العمر 
قليل ان يبقى فيها فساد 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش قليل 

لكن لازم يبقى فيه جهة نستند عليها 

هى الل بتقولنا ايه الل حصل 

لو احنا فرضنا وجود فساد فى الخبراء كمان

يبقى مافش داعى لإنها تطالب بحقها عند الفاسدين الظالمين

إيه لازمتها المطالبة بأة باعادة التحقيق و و و 

ما كله فاسد و ظالم 

و أجيب لك بولس الرسول يا ستى 

1. أَيَتَجَاسَرُ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ لَهُ دَعْوَى عَلَى آخَرَ أَنْ يُحَاكَمَ عِنْدَ الظَّالِمِينَ وَلَيْسَ عِنْدَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%C3%ED%CA%CC%C7%D3%D1&section=all&tr=svd

يعنى خلاصة القول : فيه حد يروح يتحاكم عند االظالمين ؟؟

دا سؤال جيد جدا 

جاوبى إنتى عليه مع نفسك 






R.O.R.O قال:





صباحو فل يا هندسة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

صباحو عسل 



R.O.R.O قال:





انا مش هقتنع ان مافيش فساد وانتى مش هاتقتنعى ان فى فساد 
خلالاص الموضوع بسيط 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا لا لا 

انا فيه حالة واحدة تخلينى أقتنع بكلامكم 

إن خبراء الخطوط ( لو فيه تحقيق جديد فعلا ) يقولوا دا مش ورقها 

لكن إنتم لا ترتكنون إلا لفكر واحد وحيد لا يتغير 

إنتم الل مش حتغيروا رأيكم مش أنا 



R.O.R.O قال:





تثبت زى ما تثبت بقى 
:Love_Letter_Open:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى لو جات نتيجة التحقيق على مزاجكم يبقى صح ؟؟ غير كدة يبقى الخبراء كمان فاسدون ظالمون ؟؟

غير كدة ما فيش إثبات ؟؟

ما هذا المنطق يا رورو ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2015)

*
لانهاء الموضوع 

اضع هذه المشاركة

نتيجة اللجنة الخماسية قالت : الخط خط مريم​*
[YOUTUBE]fDAQTI--YBI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2015)

أنا مش فاهمة ليه مش يمتحنوها ويعطوها أسئلة مختلفة عن أسئلة الثانوية عشان محدش يقول هي كانت عارفة الأسئلة وحضرت الأجوبة ؟

طريقة أسهل وأقصر وكانت انتهت بيوم. وعند الإمتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> أنا مش فاهمة ليه مش يمتحنوها ويعطوها أسئلة مختلفة عن أسئلة الثانوية عشان محدش يقول هي كانت عارفة الأسئلة وحضرت الأجوبة ؟
> 
> طريقة أسهل وأقصر وكانت انتهت بيوم. وعند الإمتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان.



امتحنوهاً فعلاً والاصعب ان الامتحان كان مفاجأة وعلى الهوا مباشرةً

والبنت اثبتت براعتها فى الاجابة 

*

اماني أبو النجا 
نشر فى : الأربعاء 9 سبتمبر 2015 - 1:21 ص | آخر تحديث : الأربعاء 9 سبتمبر 2015 - 1:21 ص
في مفاجأة على الهواء مباشرة للطالبة مريم ملاك، الحاصلة على صفر بالمائة في الثانوية العامة، بإجراء امتحان مصغر لها عبر برنامج «البيت بيتك».

وبدوره وجه محسن فتحي، مدرس اللغة العربية بمدرسة دار الثانوية العامة، خلال مداخلة هاتفية للبرنامج الذي يعرض على شاشة «ten»، الثلاثاء، سؤالين في مادتي اللغة العربية والتربية الوطنية للطالبة، التي قدمت إجابة وصفها بـ«الصحيحة».

أما بلال عزت، مدرس اللغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة دار الحنان الثانوية، وجه سؤالين للطالبة التي أجابت عليهما بشكل صحيح، مضيفا: «برافو يا مريم.. سألتك في موضوعات تتعلق بصميم المنهج، وإجابتك صحيحة جدًا».

وفي مادة الفيزياء قدم محمد صابر، مدرس الفيزياء بمدرسة السعيدية الثانوية، سؤالين للطالبة التي استطاعت الإجابة على أحدهم ولم تتمكن من الإجابة على الآخر.

وعلق الإعلامي رامي رضوان، مقدم البرنامج، قائلا: "أظن إجابات مريم تؤكد استحالة أن تكون نتيجتها صفر بالثانوية العامة، فهي أجابت على الأسئلة بشكل صحيح بالرغم من أنها تفاجأت بهذا الامتحان على الهواء".
*
[YOUTUBE]oWeq8Z0FCeI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=09092015&id=7b50fe52-266d-4cb9-b4f1-c4b07bae4b53


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لانهاء الموضوع
> 
> اضع هذه المشاركة
> ...


الطب الشرعى كلة شمال ولا اية ههههههه
انا من الاول بقول الموضوع هتش
يحصل اية لو كان ابن اللذينة الى يغير الورق  ظبط ورقة الواد اللى بدل وادة درجة تومام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش معقول هو غبى قوى كدة واحنا  اينشتاين هههههه


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكر الملكة هيلانة على الرد.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الطب الشرعى كلة شمال ولا اية ههههههه
> انا من الاول بقول الموضوع هتش
> يحصل اية لو كان ابن اللذينة الى يغير الورق  ظبط ورقة الواد اللى بدل وادة درجة تومام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش معقول هو غبى قوى كدة واحنا  اينشتاين هههههه



*هو خطها 

و لا تبديل و لا حاجة حصلت ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> أشكر الملكة هيلانة على الرد.



*استاذة امة 

بعد إذن حضرتك 

لازم تعرفى المعلومات المهمة الآتية :

السؤال الل اتسأل لمريم فى اللغة العربية لا يمكن ييجى فى الامتحان 

بيسألها عن قاعدة نحوية 

امتى ييجى فى امتحان عربى : اذكر القاعدة النحوية الفلانية و متى يتم كتابة (قد) مثلا ؟؟

لا يمكن يا استاذة 

دا كون انها افتخرت باجابتها هذه : يشككنى فى قدرتها على تخطى امتحان السنة القادمة بدرجة عالية 
____________________________________

نيجى للفيزياء (مادة الفهم)

بعد المذاكرة و التدريب على التطبيقات مرات و مرات (سنتين بحالهم) 

لو بالفهم : لا يمكن تخطئ طالما فى مستوى الاوائل عل الجمهورية 

و هى أخطأت فى سؤال من ضمن سؤالين ( يعنى نص الدرجة) ناهيكى عن سهولة السؤالين

________________________________

نيجى للانجليزى 

هو سألها فى القصة 

و كانت اجابتها من جهة تكوين الجملة (sentence ) غير صحيحة 

لذلك فى الحوار ظبطها لها المدرس و طبعا عشان البرنامج قال 100/100

 ________________________

و فى الاخير ما زلت اتعجب من التعاطف معها 

لماذا ؟؟

ابوها توفى و هى فى تانية ثانوى (2012/2013) مش ثالثة (2013/2014)

دخلت ثالثة ثانوى المرة الاولى (2013/2014) فى أربع مواد خارج المجموع (فقط) بحجة أنها ما كانتش واثقة من نفسها بسبب موت ابوها 
(منذ عام !!!!!)
(التربية الوطنية- الاقتصاد - الإحصاء - التربية الدينية)

جاءت السنة الل وراها (2014/2015) لتدخل السبع مواد المتبقية ( داخل المجموع )

التصرف دا فى حد ذاته عليه 100 علامة استفهام 

ليه عملت كدة اصلا ؟؟

ما علينا : مازلت يا استاذة مش مقتنعة ان البنت مظلومة 

و ليس لدىَّ أى نيَّة فى اقناع أحد بقناعتى 

انما فى هذا الموضوع طرحت وجهتين نظر قابلتان للتفكير 

​*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2015)

انا مكنتش متوقعه غير النتيجة ديه ، عارفين يعني ايه يقولو انه مش خطها؟ يعني كل المنظومة بتاعت الثانويه العامة اتهدت ، وده هما مش ممكن يسمحو بيه أبدا 
لان ده معناه ان هيطلع مليون حالة زي مريم واللي ليه حق واللي ملوش ومش بس السنه ديه ده كل سنه ، كان لازم تطلع النتيجة كده علشان حتي اللي يفكر انه يشتكي يبقا عارف انه مش هياخد حاجة وميوجعش دماغهم ويلخبطلهم النظام 

البنت ديه بتقولو انها كدابه ، لو هي كدابه يبقا حاجة من الاتنين
1- انها مخططه لده كله ( مش عارفه ايه العقليه الاجراميه ديه كلها) وقصدت تجيب صفر علشان تاخد الدرجات النهائية في الاخر ، وانا مش عارفه حمار مين اللي صورلها انها ممكن قضيتها تعمل الضجة ديه كلها وأنها أكيد في الاخر هتاخد الدرجات النهائية وتدخل طب زي ما هي عايزه ؟ يعني وهي داخله اللجنه ومقررة انها تجيب صفر ومتجاوبش ازاي عرفت ان قضيتها هتعمل الضجة ديه كلها وأنها في النهاية هتكسبها وتجيب الدرجات اللي هي عايزاها من غير ماتتعب؟ ده حتي هي من أسرة بسيطة وآخر غلب يعني لا مسنوده ولا بنت حد كبير في البلد 
ده كانت ذاكرت اسهل من كل الفيلم ده
وبعدين دخلت وقَعَدت تكتب اي كلام في الورقه يعني بخطها ، وبعد كده طلبت تحقيق وطب شرعي واستكتاب بدل المرة 100 مرة وهي عارفه انه خطها اللي في الورقه؟ ده ايه الجبروت والغباء ده؟ يعني لا خدت درجات وكمان فضحت نفسها وشوشرت علي نفسها وعلي عائلتها ؟ 
2- انها زي ما انتو قولتو مريضة وديه انا حاجة مقدرش ولا يمكن اسمح لنفسي اني اقولها عن اي حد الا لو فيه تقرير طبيب وحالة مثبته 

إنتي مستغربا انها مدخلتش الامتحان السنة اللي فاتت ، وانا مش شايفه ان ديه مشكله ، عندنا ناس في عيلتنا عملو نفس الحاجة لما لقو نفسهم مش مستعدين قسمو السنه زي ما هي عملت عادي موت الأب مش حاجة سهله في البيت 

وبعدين لو هي مش شاطرة فعلا ازاي أصحابها ومدرسينها بيشهدو ليها وأنها كانت متفوقة ، لو كان ابوها بيغششها زي بنت عمك ازاي أصحابها كانو عارفين عنها انها متفرقة هما وأساتذتها ماهو أكيد مجابوش الرأي ده من نتايج امتحانات اخر السنة بس ، أكيد بيشوفوها ويتكلمو معاها واكيد بتروح المدرسه وبتجاوب وبتتفاعل في الفصل مع المدرسين 

كان لازم هتطلع النتيجة كده ، واه احنا مش بنصدق مؤسسات الدوله ، علشان مفيش إمارة زي ما بيقولو ، البلد عمرها ما ادتنا الدافع اننا نصدقها او نصدق مؤسساتها وبالأخص في قضايا كبيرة زي كده هتجر ناس كتير وتقلب نظام الثانويه العامة كله لازم يكون فيه كبش فدا لازم 
وبالنسبه لأجابتها في البرنامج انا مشوفتهاش ومعرفش الاسئله اللي جاوبت عليها بس إنتي متخيله واحدة ليها 3 شهور مذاكرتش هتفتكر حاجة؟ وبالأخص في الظروف بتاعتها والشد العصبي اللي هي فيه؟ وكمان قدام الكاميرات وفجأة ؟ 
ده علي اساس ان النظام التعليم في مصر بيقوم علي الفهم والتجربة فالواحد مش ممكن ينسي اللي أتعلَّمه حتي لو عدا عليه كذا شهر؟ احنا هنضحك علي بعض؟ ما كله حفظ حفظ حفظ ده الطلبة بيخرجو من الامتحان تاني يوم بيبقو ناسيين كل حاجة 
صدقيني انا لو في موقفها ده واتسألت قدام الكاميرات كده كنت نسيت اسمي أساسا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مكنتش متوقعه غير النتيجة ديه ، عارفين يعني ايه يقولو انه مش خطها؟ يعني كل المنظومة بتاعت الثانويه العامة اتهدت ، وده هما مش ممكن يسمحو بيه أبدا
> لان ده معناه ان هيطلع مليون حالة زي مريم واللي ليه حق واللي ملوش ومش بس السنه ديه ده كل سنه ، كان لازم تطلع النتيجة كده علشان حتي اللي يفكر انه يشتكي يبقا عارف انه مش هياخد حاجة وميوجعش دماغهم ويلخبطلهم النظام


*و ممكن يكون خطها فعلا 
*


Desert Rose قال:


> البنت ديه بتقولو انها كدابه ، لو هي كدابه يبقا حاجة من الاتنين
> 1- انها مخططه لده كله ( مش عارفه ايه العقليه الاجراميه ديه كلها) وقصدت تجيب صفر علشان تاخد الدرجات النهائية في الاخر ، وانا مش عارفه حمار مين اللي صورلها انها ممكن قضيتها تعمل الضجة ديه كلها وأنها أكيد في الاخر هتاخد الدرجات النهائية وتدخل طب زي ما هي عايزه ؟ يعني وهي داخله اللجنه ومقررة انها تجيب صفر ومتجاوبش ازاي عرفت ان قضيتها هتعمل الضجة ديه كلها وأنها في النهاية هتكسبها وتجيب الدرجات اللي هي عايزاها من غير ماتتعب؟ ده حتي هي من أسرة بسيطة وآخر غلب يعني لا مسنوده ولا بنت حد كبير في البلد
> ده كانت ذاكرت اسهل من كل الفيلم ده
> وبعدين دخلت وقَعَدت تكتب اي كلام في الورقه يعني بخطها ، وبعد كده طلبت تحقيق وطب شرعي واستكتاب بدل المرة 100 مرة وهي عارفه انه خطها اللي في الورقه؟ ده ايه الجبروت والغباء ده؟ يعني لا خدت درجات وكمان فضحت نفسها وشوشرت علي نفسها وعلي عائلتها ؟


*ما حدش قال كدة 
*


Desert Rose قال:


> 2- انها زي ما انتو قولتو مريضة وديه انا حاجة مقدرش ولا يمكن اسمح لنفسي اني اقولها عن اي حد الا لو فيه تقرير طبيب وحالة مثبته
> إنتي مستغربا انها مدخلتش الامتحان السنة اللي فاتت ، وانا مش شايفه ان ديه مشكله ، عندنا ناس في عيلتنا عملو نفس الحاجة لما لقو نفسهم مش مستعدين قسمو السنه زي ما هي عملت عادي موت الأب مش حاجة سهله في البيت


*تسمحى بأة و لا ما تسمحيش 
ديه حريتك الشخصية 
لكن انتى قولتى موت الاب مش سهل 
و قولتى عل قرايبك الل عملوا نفس الحكاية : عشان مش مستعدين 
معنى كدة انها ما كانتش مستعدة بسبب موت ابوها (الل مات من قبلها بسنة)
ممكن نقول : ما تقدرش على 11 مادة فى سنة واحدة 
مستواها كدة *



Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين لو هي مش شاطرة فعلا ازاي أصحابها ومدرسينها بيشهدو ليها وأنها كانت متفوقة ، لو كان ابوها بيغششها زي بنت عمك ازاي أصحابها كانو عارفين عنها انها متفرقة هما وأساتذتها ماهو أكيد مجابوش الرأي ده من نتايج امتحانات اخر السنة بس ، أكيد بيشوفوها ويتكلمو معاها واكيد بتروح المدرسه وبتجاوب وبتتفاعل في الفصل مع المدرسين


*التفاعل فى الفصل بيبقى على اساس الحفظ : زى الاسئلة العبيطة الل اتسألت لها الل ما بتجيش فى الامتحان
التطبيق شىء تانى *



Desert Rose قال:


> وبالنسبه لأجابتها في البرنامج انا مشوفتهاش ومعرفش الاسئله اللي جاوبت عليها بس إنتي متخيله واحدة ليها 3 شهور مذاكرتش هتفتكر حاجة؟ وبالأخص في الظروف بتاعتها والشد العصبي اللي هي فيه؟ وكمان قدام الكاميرات وفجأة ؟
> ده علي اساس ان النظام التعليم في مصر بيقوم علي الفهم والتجربة فالواحد مش ممكن ينسي اللي أتعلَّمه حتي لو عدا عليه كذا شهر؟ احنا هنضحك علي بعض؟ ما كله حفظ حفظ حفظ ده الطلبة بيخرجو من الامتحان تاني يوم بيبقو ناسيين كل حاجة
> صدقيني انا لو في موقفها ده واتسألت قدام الكاميرات كده كنت نسيت اسمي أساسا


*
مين قال انها مفاجأة ؟؟
هو انتى متخيلة اننا ممكن نتصلوا بأى برنامج عل الهواء و نطرح عليها اسئلة ؟؟
استحالة يا بنتى 
كله مترتب 

سيبك من نظام التعليم فى مصر شكله ايه 
أو مبنى عل الحفظ و لا الفهم 

أنا عن نفسى كنت بأفهم مش بأحفظ 
طبيعتى كدة 
و نتيجتى فى المواد الل فيها حفظ كانت سيئة جدا 
و مواد الفهم : كانت الدرجات النهائية 

لو هى حفظت فيزيا او مواد رياضية و ما فهمتش : تبقى تسقط احسن 

و العيال بيبقوا خارجين من الامتحان ناسين كل حاجة 
الا اوائل الثانوية العامة 
انا و انتى يادوب هندسة و طب اسنان 
انما هى اوائل ثانوية عامة (بحسب كلامها)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]مش فاهمك يا أم الولة ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو المفرو ان أى حد يقول مش ورقى أو مش خطى نضرب له تعظيم سلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولة تنخ وتقوله معلش ياحبيبى نعيد لك الأمتحان ؟حقك علينا يا كاميل ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين إن مؤسسات الدولة فاسدة.... قسماً بالله عارفين أن الفساد للركب...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أولياء الأمور اللى بيشتروا لأولادهم الأمتحانات ويدخلوا يغششوهم فى اللجان بالقوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما (جرجس) حكى كدة ...دولى مش فاسدين ؟ ملايكة م السما ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أساتذة الجامعة اللى بيعينوا ولادهم مُعيدين معاهم فى الكلية على حساب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طابوووووووررر طويل من المتفوقين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأة فجأة أساتذة الجامعة بقيوا شرفا وناخد بتقاريرهم اللى ما تخرش المية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبحانك يارب لما نحب نفصل على مقاسنا أحكام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتحولوا جميعا الى ملائكة أولى أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورُباع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك : يزيدُ فى الخلقِ ما يشاء ... حد عنده أعتراض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ألا يا اوم الولة سؤال نونو كدة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كانوا بيقولوا : ربنا يظهر الحق ... ربنا يظهر الحق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو اللى ظهروا ربنا دة أية ؟ حق وألا باطل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نفض لهم من أساسه ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:cry2::cry2::cry2:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> أشكر الملكة هيلانة على الرد.



*يا نهار ابيض 
 بتشكرينى على اية بس يا ست الكل 
انا ماعملتش غير الواجب ، ربنا موجود وحق البنت المظلومة دى يرجعلها بشفاعة الست العدرا وكل القديسين *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الطب الشرعى كلة شمال ولا اية ههههههه
> انا من الاول بقول الموضوع هتش
> يحصل اية لو كان ابن اللذينة الى يغير الورق  ظبط ورقة الواد اللى بدل وادة درجة تومام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش معقول هو غبى قوى كدة واحنا  اينشتاين هههههه



*سؤال جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا

اقولك لية بقا ما يقدرش يظبط الورقة .. 
لإن تبديل الورقة حصل فى اللجنة اللى البنت إمتحنت فيها ، وطبعاً مفيش وقت "للجنة "علشان تقدر تظبط الورق المزور بإجابات منطقية يجيب ولو 50 % 

ليه مفيش وقت ؟؟؟؟؟
اولاً فيه اعمال تانية اللجنة بتقوم بيها بعد ما تلم ورق اجابات الطلبة فمفيش وقت للجنة تجاوب اجابات تمام 

ثانياً / بيكون فيه حالة من التوتر اثناء تبديل الورق خوفاً من كشف نفسهم " زى الحرامى بالظبط " فيُستحسن السرعة فى التنفيذ فمفيش وقت للجنة تجاوب اجابات تمام*

___________________________

الورق إتبدل فعلاً لصالح طالبة ماحضرتش الامتحان اصلاً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهمك يا أم الولة ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو المفرو ان أى حد يقول مش ورقى أو مش خطى نضرب له تعظيم سلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولة تنخ وتقوله معلش ياحبيبى نعيد لك الأمتحان ؟حقك علينا يا كاميل ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين إن مؤسسات الدولة فاسدة.... قسماً بالله عارفين أن الفساد للركب...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أولياء الأمور اللى بيشتروا لأولادهم الأمتحانات ويدخلوا يغششوهم فى اللجان بالقوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما (جرجس) حكى كدة ...دولى مش فاسدين ؟ ملايكة م السما ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أساتذة الجامعة اللى بيعينوا ولادهم مُعيدين معاهم فى الكلية على حساب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طابوووووووررر طويل من المتفوقين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأة فجأة أساتذة الجامعة بقيوا شرفا وناخد بتقاريرهم اللى ما تخرش المية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبحانك يارب لما نحب نفصل على مقاسنا أحكام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتحولوا جميعا الى ملائكة أولى أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورُباع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك : يزيدُ فى الخلقِ ما يشاء ... حد عنده أعتراض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*على حسب بأة 

لو عليهم حيقولوا لسة الحق ما ظهرش 

و ان شاء الله حيظهر بعد حين 

و المفروض من الاول الدولة تنخ 

لو عليا انا و انت : الحق ظهر خلاص 

_________________________
كنت عايزة اسألك سؤال قانونى 

حاجة كدة جت فى بالى بعد ما شوفت المشاركة ديه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3716536&postcount=423
و المشاركة ديه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3716542&postcount=426

مش عارفة كدة مخى راح لحتة كدة مش عاجبانى :smil13:


بعت لك السؤال فى التقييم ​*


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *سؤال جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اقولك لية بقا ما يقدرش يظبط الورقة ..
> لإن تبديل الورقة حصل فى اللجنة اللى البنت إمتحنت فيها ، وطبعاً مفيش وقت "للجنة "علشان تقدر تظبط الورق المزور بإجابات منطقية يجيب ولو 50 %
> ...


ازيك يا ملكة
هو مفيش وقت لاية
انة يكتب اجابات تنجح الطالب المقصود؟؟؟؟؟
هقولك على حاجة يا ملكة
فى الكنترول وتجميع الدرجات فى النهاية
المراجع بيقرا حاجة اسمها المراية  بتبقى وش ورقة الاجابة
مكتوب اية جوة هو مالة 
مكتوب ريان يا فجل وواخد درجة مش بتاعتة هو بيشوف رصد الرجات صح ولا التجميع غلط وبس
يعنى الباشا اللى حب ينجح الواد وكتب  درجات لية فى المراية من برة مش هتفرق معاة مكتوب اية من جوة
وصلت و لا لسة يا ملكة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *_
> كنت عايزة اسألك سؤال قانونى
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]هو إكمنك بعتى لى طريقة عمل رز بالبرام ..هتشترينى ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا أم الولة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحامى يطلب اللى هو عايزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفراج عن موكلى بضمان محل أقامته .. وسندوتش بيض بالبسطرمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يطعن – يستأنف – يعارض – يروح يلعب ستميشن على باب المحكمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هو عايزه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه حاجة أسمها ( قانون الأجراءا ت الجنائية ) – هو دة اللى بيطبق فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى نفسه فى بيض بالبسطرمة – يروح للشبراوى  
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ [/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2015)

اذا كنتي يا ايريني تقصدي انها مش كدابه وهنرجع تاني للكلام بتاع مريضة نفسيا ، يبقا عند هنا النقاش مينفعش ، لأَنِّي زي ما قولتلك قبل كده مينفعش لا علميا ولا طبيا أقول علي حد مريض بأي حاجة من غير تقرير طبيب ، صعبة ديه؟ 
وبعدين كلمه مُرِّيضة نفسيا ديه تضحك بجد متطلعش من ناس متعلمين ، أقولك ليه، لان كلمه مريضة نفسيا ديه واسعه اوي ، مريضة بأيه؟ الأمراض النفسيه كتير جدا ، ايه بقا اللي عندها وخلاها تجيب صفر؟ يا اما تحددي هي عندها ايه ، يا ما بلاش كلام الناس ده اللي بتعقد تقوله علي القهوة كده ، ده مريض نفسي وده عنده زهايمر ، حتي بيقولها زهايمر وهي أصلا اسمها الزهايمر ، الفتي وحش 

بتقولي علشان باباها مات يبقا هي جالها مرض نفسي؟ ده ايه الاثبات العلمي ده؟ هو كل واحد باباه مات بيجيله مرض نفسي؟ وحتي الحزن الشديد بعد موت اي حد من الاسرة اللي هو زي العياط والحزن والكأبه ورفض الاكل لايام كل ده رد فعل طبيعي للحدث ومش مرض نفسي ولا حتي اكتئاب مرضي ، هو كل واحد اصلي من المصريين لما يزعل شويه ولا مثلا يتضايق شويه من حاجة
 يقولك أصل انا عندي اكتئاب ولا هما فاهمين ايه الاكتئاب ده لانه كلمه كبيرة ومش كل واحد زعلان ولا حزين يبقا متشخص بأكتئاب 
الناس اللي من عائلتي اللي قسمو السنه كانو شاطرين جدا ولما عملو كده جابو درجات كبيره وهما طول عمرهم شاطرين ، بس لما حسو انهم ممكن يجيبو درجات احسن بالطريقة ديه فليه لا؟ احنا هنا عندنا إنتي ممكن تقسمي كورسات الجامعه زي ما إنتي عايزة تاخديها في سنه في اتنين ده مش معناه انك خايبه ولا غبيه بس كل واحد بيشوف ايه اللي يناسبه ويناسب ظروفه 

انا اللي اعرفه  انهم كانو بيعملو  امتحانات للشهر في المدارس ، يعني أكيد مدرسينها في المدرسه عارفين مستواها الحقيقي، انا بسأل هما لسه بيعملو حاجة زي كده ولا اتلغت؟ 

ههههههههه أوائل الثانويه العامه فاهمين وفاكرين؟ صدقيني بنسمع عنهم حاجات بعد الثانويه العامه غريبه، اللي بيفشل في الكلية وفيه منهم اللي بيبقا عادي جدا مش عبقري زمانه يعني ، ما تخليكي معانا يا ايريني هو التعليم في مصر فيه فهم لا سمح الله؟ وانتي متلعطيش  من الأوائل لأنك زي ما قولتي مكنتيش بتعرفي تحفظي فكانت درجاتك قليله في الحفظ ، هما بقا بيعرفو يحفظو موت علشان كده طلعو من الأوائل ، روحي بصي علي ترتيب مصر في التعليم ومستوي الجامعات في مصر علي مستوي العالم وانتي تعرفي هما بيحفظو ولا بيفهمو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]لو طلبت زيارة البابا لأمر هام جداً يخصنى ...ووافق *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا النعمة دة أنا أقيم الأفراح والليالى المِلاح مدة ثلاث *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما نروحوا لغاية هناك ويستقبلونا وندخلوا الكاتدرائية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأتن أخد بعضى وأمشى ..!!![/FONT]*
​







*[FONT=&quot]يبقى أنا مجنو ...ومش لازمن نستنوا عكاشة يشخص لى بتنجانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية لآلآ .. دة مش خطى ..أية ..لآلآ ..المحكمة الدولية ..عمو محلب بتاع الدوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد كبير ... وسبت صغير.. ويوم الأثنين أجازة ...والجمعة شم النسيم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وطنط عنايات فى طنطا شفت ل[FONT=&quot]ى[/FONT] الفنجان وقالت لى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول لك عمل على ورق التفاح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تهدى ولا ترتاح الا على ضهر تمساح [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]أيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بقت عاملة زى ( صادق أفندى )[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو إكمنك بعتى لى طريقة عمل رز بالبرام ..هتشترينى ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا أم الولة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحامى يطلب اللى هو عايزه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفراج عن موكلى بضمان محل أقامته .. وسندوتش بيض بالبسطرمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يطعن – يستأنف – يعارض – يروح يلعب ستميشن على باب المحكمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هو عايزه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه حاجة أسمها ( قانون الأجراءا ت الجنائية ) – هو دة اللى بيطبق فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى نفسه فى بيض بالبسطرمة – يروح للشبراوى
> [/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ [/FONT]



*هو فيه حد يقدر يشتريك ؟؟:dntknw:

ما عاش و لا كان الل يفكر اصلا فى كدة 

انا حنروح للشبراوى (حلو البيض بالبسطرمة):w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*يا روز انا ماليش دعوة اذا كانت كدابة و لا مريضة و لا مجنونة و لا اى حاجة 

انا ليا دعوة بتقريرين  طب شرعى مصدقاهم جدا 

دا غير كم الكذب من المحامى اللى يقولك الاشول ما بيكتبش رقعة 

انا ابنى اشول و بيكتب رقعة 

حاجة غريبة جدا 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو طلبت زيارة البابا لأمر هام جداً يخصنى ...ووافق *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا النعمة دة أنا أقيم الأفراح والليالى المِلاح مدة ثلاث *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما نروحوا لغاية هناك ويستقبلونا وندخلوا الكاتدرائية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فجأتن أخد بعضى وأمشى ..!!![/FONT]*
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



*هى الصراحة الصراحة : حركة تيييييييييييييييييييت​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا روز انا ماليش دعوة اذا كانت كدابة و لا مريضة و لا مجنونة و لا اى حاجة
> 
> انا ليا دعوة بتقريرين  طب شرعى مصدقاهم جدا
> 
> ...



انا معرفش موضوع النسخ والرقعه ده ، انا أصلا مكنتش فاكرة هما ايه ولا شكلهم ازاي ، فأنا فعلا معرفش اللي بيكتب بالشمال مش بيكتب رقعه ولا لا ، إنتي بتقولي ابنك بيعرف ، بس هل كل اللي بيكتبو بالشمال بيعرفو يكتبو رقعه؟ وهل حد ممكن يكتب نوعين الخط دول بنفس القدرة والسرعة ؟ انا فعلا مش فاكراهم 
مش المحامي بس هو اللي قال موضوع الرقعه ده ناس كتير كانت بتقول نفس الكلام ، انا الموضوع ده معرفش فيه فعلا 
صدقي براحتك ، بس إنتي كنتي بتقولي قبل كده انها مريضة وشوفتي عليها أعراض ، مش انا اللي قولت ، دلوقتي بقيتي مش مهتمه؟ 
يعني هي لو مش مريضة ومش كدابه تبقا ايه؟ 
إنتي عارفه اني حزينة علي الحال ده ، ان البلد ديه وصلتنا اننا معندناش ثقة في اي مؤسسة ولا اي حاجة بيقولوها ، كنت اتمني اني اقدر اصدق اللي هما بيقولوه في اي حاجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*الحقيقة الكاملة فى أزمة صفر الثانوية.. "مريم" تلقت علاجًا نفسيًا لعدة شهور بعد وفاة والدها.. ومحاميها استغلها للظهور إعلاميًا مع الترشح فى الانتخابات بالمنيا.. وخبراء الطب الشرعى: الأوراق بخط يدها*


http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/1...-مريم-تلقت-علاجًا-نفسيًا/2352511#.VfupbN-qqkr


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو فيه حد يقدر يشتريك ؟؟:dntknw:
> 
> ما عاش و لا كان الل يفكر اصلا فى كدة
> 
> انا حنروح للشبراوى (حلو البيض بالبسطرمة):w00t:​*


يعنى عمال توزعوا فطار وغدا على بعضيكم ولا كانى فية حد تانى معاكم فى الاتوبيس دة هههههه
اية دة بقى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ازيك يا ملكة
> هو مفيش وقت لاية
> انة يكتب اجابات تنجح الطالب المقصود؟؟؟؟؟
> هقولك على حاجة يا ملكة
> ...



انا بقولك تبديل الورق حصل فى اللجنة اللى امتحنت فيها البنت تقولى كنترول ورصد درجات :act23:

تانى 

ابو الولد معرفش يدفع للكنترول العام ( الإمكانية صعبة )... دفع لرئيس اللجنة ( الإمكانية سهلة )

وصلت ولا لسة يا جرجس :boxing:


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انا بقولك تبديل الورق حصل فى اللجنة اللى امتحنت فيها البنت تقولى كنترول ورصد درجات :act23:
> 
> تانى
> 
> ...


لا مش وصلت
يظبط اية مع رئيس اللجنة
اية عرف رئيس اللجنة ان  البت دى هاتاخد درجة كبيرة فى كل المواد ومفيش رصد درجات ولا تصحيح لسة
واخدة كدة بركاوى وبالسمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الحقيقة الكاملة فى أزمة صفر الثانوية.. "مريم" تلقت علاجًا نفسيًا لعدة شهور بعد وفاة والدها.. ومحاميها استغلها للظهور إعلاميًا مع الترشح فى الانتخابات بالمنيا.. وخبراء الطب الشرعى: الأوراق بخط يدها*
> 
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/1...-مريم-تلقت-علاجًا-نفسيًا/2352511#.VfupbN-qqkr



أنا قريت الخبر الغبي ده ، اولا يكفي انه جاي من اليوم السابع 
ثانيا فيه كميه كدب وتدليس غير عاديه ، العنوان بيقول بشكل قاطع ان مريم مريضة نفسيا ،، اول ما قريت العنوان قولت يبقا جوه الخبر هلاقي بقا أكيد شهاده دكتور او تقرير او أدوية كانت بتاخدها ، دخلت لاقيتهم كاتبين بمنتهي الخسه والنداله وعدم المهنية وعدم الامانه ان مصادر مقربه من الاسرة قالت انها مريضة نفسيا ، ياسلام؟ اقتنعت انا كده ، مش عارفه ازاي وصلت بيهم الخسه وعدم الضمير انهم يقولو كده علي بنت صغيرة طفله وبالعنوان العريض والقاطع بالشكل ده انها مريضة بناءا علي كلام من قال ايه مصادر مقربه من الاسرة؟ 
فين الدليل؟ فين الدكتور اللي كانت بتتعالج عنده لمده شهور؟ فين الادويه؟ ده هنا لما بيقولو عن ممثل انه كان بيعاني من اكتئاب ، بيكتبو اسم الدكتور اللي عالجه والمصحه اللي راحها لو كان بيروح والادوية اللي كان بياخدها مش من مصادر مقربه من الاسرة 
معرفش ازاي ضميرهم سمحلهم بالمهزلة العلمية والصحفية ديه 
واللي انا مستغرباله اكتر إنتي ازاي ضميرك سمحلك ياللي مش بتقتنعي غير بالدليل والبرهان والتقارير انك تنقلي الخبر وتكتبي بالبونت العريض انها مريضة نفسيا وكأنك جبتي التايهه ، عيب عليكي ، عيب تشاركي في تشويه طفله من غير دليل غير شويه كدب وفتي من جريده كل دليلها مصادر مقربه من الاسرة 
عيب عليكي تعيدي نشر التفاهات ديه 
وانا مش بقول كده علشان مريم تحديدا ، لو كان اي إنسان تاني حتي لو كنت ضده كنت هقول نفس الكلام ، مش علشان الضمير ولا التشويه بس ، لا ، علشان ديه مهزله علميه وصحفية انه يكتب كده وفي الاخر يطّلع الدليل مصادر مقربه من الاسرة ، مفيش اي مهنيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*لما تعترض مريم ابقى ابعتى اللينك 

ادينا قاعدين بنتفرج 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لما تعترض مريم ابقى ابعتى اللينك
> 
> ادينا قاعدين بنتفرج
> 
> *​



هههههههههههههه لما تعترض مريم؟ لا ردّك مقنع ومهني جدا ده بمبدأ ايه ؟ اني ارمي التهمه وعلي الطرف الاخر إثبات العكس؟ بزمتك إنتي مصدقة نفسك ؟ مصدقة اللي إنتي قولتيه في مشاركتك ديه؟ 
عموما القاريء الجيد  هيعرف يميز المهنية من عدمها 
وأي حد هيقرا مشاركتك بالبونت العريض بتاعت المرض النفسي ده هيشوف علي طول عدم المهنية في الخبر والمشاركه 
ادينا بنتفرج ، اتفرجي براحتك وكل الناس تتفرج براحتها بس قبل ما يفتو  في أمراض الناس يبقا فيه تقرير ودليل من طبيب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*طبعا المفروض اخواتها يطلعوا الروشتات و التقارير

:new6::new6::new6:

_______________________________________
و مراقبين اللجان كاذبون

و الكنترول كاذبون 

و الطب الشرعى كاذبون 

و اللجنة التانية للطب الشرعى كاذبون 

و الل يصدقهم كداب و مش بيصدق نفسه

ومريم و اسرتها صادقون

هو دا الصح و الل يقول كدة يبقى مش بيفكر صح  
_______________________________________

سمعت عن حزب اعداء مريم 
http://www.akhbarak.net/news/2015/09/18/7246247/articles/19824683/حزب-أعداء-طالبة-الصفر-مريم-ملاك

و سمعت انها عايزة تكمل برة 
http://www.albawabhnews.com/1506529

حتاخد فيزة ايه بأأأأأأأة 


تحيا مصر


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2015)

كل مؤسسات الدوله عندها تاريخ اسود في الفساد والكدب ، مفيش اي دافع جوانا اننا نصدقهم في اي حاجة ، أسرة مريم مش هتطلع تقارير طبيب لو كانت بتتعالج 
بس الغباء بقا في الخبر انه بيقول وبشكل قاطع انها مريضة والدليل قالوله :smile01 فهمتي بقا المشكله فين؟ 
تقرير الطب الشرعي طلع وسواء صدقناه او لا ، فهو بيتنفز خلاص ، اما موضوع المرض ده مش عليه اي اثبات ، يبقا بلاش بقا فتي في صحة الناس وأمراضها 
وبلاش بقا الغلوشه ديه ، بدل الهيصة ديه كلها ردي بس علي الجزء بتاع المرض النفسي ، لان ده أصلا جزء منفصل عن القضيه ، انا بتكلم في مهنيه صحفية وعلميه مش في مريم بالذات ، فبلاش الهيصة ديه 
تكمل جوه تكمل بره مش موضوعي دلوقتي انا موضوعي المرض النفسي اللي إنتي نقلتي الخبر بتاعه وهو فتي في فتي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا مش فتى 

دا نقل معلومة 

فيه فرق 

انتى مش عايزة تصدقى : انتى حرة 

لما انتى قولتى معلومة عن اوائل الثانوية العامة بنسمع عنهم بلاوى : دا مش فتى 

دا نقل معلومة 


_______________________

انا بقى يهمنى حتعمل فيزة ايه 

مهمة اوى الحتة ديه 
___________________________




*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش فتى
> 
> دا نقل معلومة
> 
> ...



تفتكري هتعمل فيزة ايه ايريني؟ انا فاهماكي وفاهمه إنتي مستينه ايه وفاهمه  إنتي بتفكري في ايه:smile01
نقل معلومة عن ايه ؟ عن مرض ؟ لما انا اتكلمت عن أوائل الثانويه العامه ديه حالات حقيقية واضحة مش محتاجة كشف ولا تقارير ، ناس لما دخلت الجامعة فشلت ، محتاجة تقرير ديه؟ 
إنما المرض النفسي ده حاجة تاني ، فمتدخليش ده في ده علشان كده بقا كلامك يضحك


----------



## peace_86 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*إبنتي مريم.. 

لمي أوراقك وروحي لبلد يقدر العلم والعلماء.. فصحيح كلام إيريني!!
المفروض البنت تشتكي للأمم المتحدة وتصعد الموضوع بدل لا تشتكي لمؤسسات ودوائر حكومية فاسدة..

عشان وقتها على طول يتهمونها إنها تحاول تسيء لسمعة مصر :smile1:

فهي بالحالتين ملامة..*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *إبنتي مريم..
> 
> لمي أوراقك وروحي لبلد يقدر العلم والعلماء.. فصحيح كلام إيريني!!
> المفروض البنت تشتكي للأمم المتحدة وتصعد الموضوع بدل لا تشتكي لمؤسسات ودوائر حكومية فاسدة..
> ...



انت سعودي ايه اللي جابك هنا؟ مش لما تشوف الملك بتاعك الاول؟ ولا الدستور بتاعكم؟ تقدر تقول كده للملك؟ :smile01:smile01
انا بوفر مشاركات بس علي اللي هيكتب ، علشان فيه أسطوانات كده حفظناها فبكتبها علشان منضيعش وقت


----------



## peace_86 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انت سعودي ايه اللي جابك هنا؟ مش لما تشوف الملك بتاعك الاول؟ ولا الدستور بتاعكم؟ تقدر تقول كده للملك؟ :smile01:smile01
> انا بوفر مشاركات بس علي اللي هيكتب ، علشان فيه أسطوانات كده حفظناها فبكتبها علشان منضيعش وقت



*يوووووووووووووووووووه .... دايماً أنسى إني من مرسى مطروح.. قصدي أقول إني من السعودية مطرح ماروح..

آسف :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *يوووووووووووووووووووه .... دايماً أنسى إني من مرسى مطروح.. قصدي أقول إني من السعودية مطرح ماروح..
> 
> آسف :smile01*



اديني فكرتك أهو متبقاش تنسي تاني ، ولا كل شويه هنفكرك ؟؟؟ :59:


----------



## peace_86 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> اديني فكرتك أهو متبقاش تنسي تاني ، ولا كل شويه هنفكرك ؟؟؟ :59:




:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*لا توبة خلاص ههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> تفتكري هتعمل فيزة ايه ايريني؟ انا فاهماكي وفاهمه إنتي مستينه ايه وفاهمه  إنتي بتفكري في ايه:smile01
> نقل معلومة عن ايه ؟ عن مرض ؟ لما انا اتكلمت عن أوائل الثانويه العامه ديه حالات حقيقية واضحة مش محتاجة كشف ولا تقارير ، ناس لما دخلت الجامعة فشلت ، محتاجة تقرير ديه؟
> إنما المرض النفسي ده حاجة تاني ، فمتدخليش ده في ده علشان كده بقا كلامك يضحك



*لما اقاربها يقولوا كانت بتتعالج عند دكتور امراض نفسية 

يبقى نقل معلومة هم عارفينها 

انتى عايزة تقرير 

التقرير دا يطلع ازاى ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *إبنتي مريم..
> 
> لمي أوراقك وروحي لبلد يقدر العلم والعلماء.. فصحيح كلام إيريني!!
> المفروض البنت تشتكي للأمم المتحدة وتصعد الموضوع بدل لا تشتكي لمؤسسات ودوائر حكومية فاسدة..
> ...



*ليه تسافر ؟؟

عندنا مدارس انترناشيونال 

و المصححين اجانب 

طالما مؤسسات البلد كلها فاسدة*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا مش وصلت
> يظبط اية مع رئيس اللجنة
> اية عرف رئيس اللجنة ان  البت دى هاتاخد درجة كبيرة فى كل المواد ومفيش رصد درجات ولا تصحيح لسة
> واخدة كدة بركاوى وبالسمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وانتا لية تستبعد ان البنت مقصودة بالإسم خاصة وإن البنت معروفة بتفوقها 

وده يدخلنا فى احتمالات :budo:

الإحتمال الاول ..........

@ التبديل لصالح بنت *من نفس البلد ونفس المدرسة*
وممكن يكون ماحصلش تبديل للورق لكن حصل تزوير ، يعنى ورقها الحقيقى اتشال من غلاف الإجابة واتحرق ، واتحط مكانة ورق تانى مكتوب بإيد أحد اعضاء اللجنة " اللى قبضوا " وفى الحالة الاخيرة دى مش بعيد تتم فى الكنترول العام 

الإحتمال التانى ..........

@ معرووووووف ان نص التربية والتعليم إخوان و إلمنيا ما تتوصاش  
فممكن يكون اللى قاموا بالتزوير أوالتبديل مجموعة حلوة كدة منهم ... بهدف تشوية الإستقرار أوغرز الفتنة الطائفية 

مثال .. إقرأ آخر جزء 
http://www.moheet.com/2015/09/10/2314320/%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%8A-%D8%B5%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AD-%D9%87%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%82%D9%8A%D9%82-%D9%81.html#.Vfw29tKqpBd


> وحمل وزير الاوقاف في تصريح صحفي جماعة الاخوان والسلفيين مسئولية ترويج الشائعات والأكاذيب ضده شخصيا ولتشويه وزارة الأوقاف، مبينا ان هدفهم تشويه الإنجازات التي حققتها الحكومة وإشاعة عدم الاستقرار في المجتمع، على حد قوله.



_____________________________________
والموضوع ده هيتكرررررررررررر كتير وهيستلموا الطلبة المسيحيين طلما مافيش حزم فى الدولة او بمعنى تانى اللى بيحبوا البلد قليلين 
والريس مش عارف يبدأ منين الحكاية  :budo:عشان كدة انا بتمنى ان البنت ما تسيبش حقها عشان الفساد يظهر


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*




*
*إلى سارة علام، المُحررة الفذة بموقع وصحيفة اليوم السابع، *
*  اقترن زَعمك أن "مريم" مريضة نفسياً، بمُغالطة واضحة، مفادها أن والدها  توفى في العام 2014، وهو ما ترك تأثيره على "مريم" داخل لجان الامتحان في  الثانوية العامة!*
* يا أستاذة سارة، خِلناك أستاذة في الفبركة واحتراف الكذب، فإذ بكِ تصدمينا في إمكانياتك، ويالها من إمكانيات..*
* الصحفي الأمنجي يحتاج دائماً لحبكة صحفية لتُغطي على أكاذيبه..*
* كيف لم تكتسبي هذه الخبرة من أستاذك ورئيس تحريرك "خالد صلاح" بعد عِشرة سبع سنوات؟!*
* وإليك المُفاجأة الغيرة سارة يا "سارة"..*
*  والد "مريم" انتقل إلى جوار ربه بتاريخ 26 / 11 /2012 ، وليس في العام  2014 كما زعمتي، وطبعًا من غير المنطقي أن تستمر صدمة الفتاة في وفاة  والدها لما يقرب من ثلاث سنوات، ولا يظهر تأثير هذا المرض النفسي إلا في  لجان الإمتحانات، التي يفصل بين كل واحدٍ منها عدة أيام.*
* ولتعلمي يا  "سارة" أن "مريم" خاضت إمتحانات التيرم الأول للصف الثاني الثانوي بعد  وفاة والدها بشهرٍ واحد، في ديسمبر 2012، ثم خاضت إمتحانات التيرم الثاني  في منتصف مايو 2013، ونجحت بمجموع 253.5 / 260 (بنسبة 97.3 %).*
* وفي  غياب والدها ولإشفاقها على شقيقتيها الأصغر منها اعتذرت عن دخول المواد  الأساسية لتتفرغ لمساعدتهم، ضَحت بعام دراسي في مسيرتها التعليمية لتكون  عونًا لشقيقتيها، وهو سلوك لا يمكن لأمثالك فهمه أو تقديره.*
* عفوًا  يا "سرسورة"، آدائك هذه المرة يتسم بالغباء ويُثير الاشمئزاز.. فالصحفي  الأمنجي لابد وأن يعرف كيف يحبُك فبركاته لتأتي بالثمار المرجوة، ومن ثم  يحظى برضا أسياده.*
* على كل حال، نتمنى لكِ التوفيق في فبركاتك  المُقبلة، ونلتقي بعون بحول الله وبعونه أمام النيابة العامة وأمام مجلس  نقابتك ليُدلي كلٍ مِنا بأقواله..*
* باي باي "سرسورة" 
ونــــعم الاخـــــــلاق القويــــمة 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (20 سبتمبر 2015)

حشرية مش اكثر ... هو ده كلامك يا رورو؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> حشرية مش اكثر ... هو ده كلامك يا رورو؟


*لا ياماما دا احد الردود ع هذه الكائن 
المشكلة ان بالذات اليوم السابع دى جريدة زبالة 
عمرها ما قالت حاجة صح 
وكدا وضحت الاشكال اللى بتكتب فيها 
واحدة عاوزة تعلى ع حساب بنت غلبانة *​


----------



## أَمَة (21 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا يا حبيبتي على الرد.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> *
> *إلى سارة علام، المُحررة الفذة بموقع وصحيفة اليوم السابع، *
> *  اقترن زَعمك أن "مريم" مريضة نفسياً، بمُغالطة واضحة، مفادها أن والدها  توفى في العام 2014، وهو ما ترك تأثيره على "مريم" داخل لجان الامتحان في  الثانوية العامة!*
> ...



*لا يا رورو

هى ما كتبتش ان ابوها توفى فى 2014

كتبت بالظبط : وفاة والدها قبل امتحانات الثانوية العامة عام 2014،

فهنا : امتحانات الثانوية العامة هى الل 2014 مش وفاة ابوها 

وفاة ابوها : قبل 2014​*




R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> وفي  غياب والدها ولإشفاقها على شقيقتيها الأصغر منها اعتذرت عن دخول المواد  الأساسية لتتفرغ لمساعدتهم، ضَحت بعام دراسي في مسيرتها التعليمية لتكون  عونًا لشقيقتيها، وهو سلوك لا يمكن لأمثالك فهمه أو تقديره.
> *​



*غريبة انها اشفقت على شقيقتيها 

و الان تقبل التعليم بالخارج لتترك شقيقتيها 

!!!!!!​*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> عفوًا  يا "سرسورة"، آدائك هذه المرة يتسم بالغباء ويُثير الاشمئزاز.. فالصحفي  الأمنجي لابد وأن يعرف كيف يحبُك فبركاته لتأتي بالثمار المرجوة، ومن ثم  يحظى برضا أسياده.
> على كل حال، نتمنى لكِ التوفيق في فبركاتك  المُقبلة، ونلتقي بعون بحول الله وبعونه أمام النيابة العامة وأمام مجلس  نقابتك ليُدلي كلٍ مِنا بأقواله..
> ...


*


أسلوب الناقد : مش تمام 

و لا يرقى لاسلوب النقد الاكاديمى
*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2015)

انا قريت ان سارة علام ( كاتبه المقال ده) اعتذرت عن كتابته وقالت انها كتبته كرأي وليس معها اي ادله علي مرض مريم او اي شيء:new4: واعتذرت وقالت وأنها وان كانت مش مصدقه قصة مريم الا انها مكانتش مفروض تكتب الكلام ده وتقول وكأنها معاها دلائل عليه وهي مش معاها اي دليل :new4: ده كلام الصحفية نفسها وانا قريته 
لكن احنا هنا عندنا ناس بيدافعو عنها رغم ان هي نفسها اعترفت بالخطأ كل ده علشان الكلام علي هواهم 
لا وكمان بينتقدو  الناقد اللي فند كلام سارة علام علي اساس ان كلامه غير أكاديمي :t17:
لا هو كلام سارة عن مرض مريم النفسي والدليل بتاعها قالوله هو اللي الأكاديمي اوي اوي ويرقي الي مستوي الصحافه اللي ناخد منها دليل علي كلامنا علي انه يقين واكيد 
كل  إنسان ليه كل الحق انه يصدق مريم او ميصدقهاش ده رأيكم في النهاية وصدقو ان الكنترول تمام التمام بردو انتو احرار لكن مش لازم علشان اثبت فكرتي اني أقول عليها مريضة نفسيا بدون دليل ، اتكلمو بموضوعيه في القضية بعيد عن أمراضها ونفسيتها ومخها وعقلها الي ان لو في يوم ثبت بأي شكل انها مريضة فعلا ساعتها نبقا نتكلم ، نهشتو البنت


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا يا رورو

هى ما كتبتش ان ابوها توفى فى 2014

كتبت بالظبط : وفاة والدها قبل امتحانات الثانوية العامة عام 2014،

فهنا : امتحانات الثانوية العامة هى الل 2014 مش وفاة ابوها 

وفاة ابوها : قبل 2014​*
*اه صحيح تفرق :t17:*​ 
*غريبة انها اشفقت على شقيقتيها 

و الان تقبل التعليم بالخارج لتترك شقيقتيها 

!!!!!!​*
*مين اللى قالك انها وافقت تسافر 
ولنفترض انها وافقت 
عاوزاها تعمل ايه تضيع سنة من عمرها وتستسلم للامر الواقع 
وتتأسف لكل اللى ظلمها وحضرة الطب الشرعى تقوله سورى 
انا كنت غلطانة انتوا صح*​ 
 *أسلوب الناقد : مش تمام *

* و لا يرقى لاسلوب النقد الاكاديمى*​
*ايوة صح مش تمام خاالص 
اسلوبها هى اللى صح وهى بتتكلم من غير اى دليل 
كفاية عنوان المنشت اللى كتباه 
انا لو من مريم اطلب منها تعويض وارفع قضية عليها 
اه ونسيت اقولك انها كتبت اعتزار لمريم 
عن الكلام الغلط اللى كتبته 
رغم ان الاعتزار دا المفروض يتنشر زى مقالتها المفبركة 
مش تطعن الناس ع العام وتتأسف ع صفحتها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*
لا بجد هاعيط سرسورة 
حقيقى انتى حشاسة بما تحملة الكلمة من معانى 
ياترى بقى مطلعة نفسك غلطانة 
  ولاعشان سمعة الجريدة  اللى بقت فى الارض وانك تلقيتى اوامر انك تكتبى كدا 
جاية دلوقتى تقولى لا الجريدة بريئة براة الذئب من دم الاسد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حقيقى انا مش لاقية تعبير عن ما وصلت اليه الاخلاق والبلد 




*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 سبتمبر 2015)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا يا رورو
> 
> هى ما كتبتش ان ابوها توفى فى 2014
> 
> ...



*اعتذرت هنا اهون 

http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/9/22/سارة-علام-تعتذر-عن-مقالها-صفر-مريم/2357731#.VgDf3N-qqko
__________________________________

هى البنت الل قالت اقبل التعليم بالخارج مش انا 

http://www.albawabhnews.com/1506529

و بالعكس انا مش عايزاها تضيع سنة 

هى الل هتضيع على نفسها سنين عبال ما تاخد فيزة 

هى الفيزة سهلة ؟؟

انا لو مكانها حاعيد الثانوية العامة تانى 

او ادخل انترناشيونال
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا قريت ان سارة علام ( كاتبه المقال ده) اعتذرت عن كتابته وقالت انها كتبته كرأي وليس معها اي ادله علي مرض مريم او اي شيء:new4: واعتذرت وقالت وأنها وان كانت مش مصدقه قصة مريم الا انها مكانتش مفروض تكتب الكلام ده وتقول وكأنها معاها دلائل عليه وهي مش معاها اي دليل :new4: ده كلام الصحفية نفسها وانا قريته
> لكن احنا هنا عندنا ناس بيدافعو عنها رغم ان هي نفسها اعترفت بالخطأ كل ده علشان الكلام علي هواهم
> لا وكمان بينتقدو  الناقد اللي فند كلام سارة علام علي اساس ان كلامه غير أكاديمي :t17:
> لا هو كلام سارة عن مرض مريم النفسي والدليل بتاعها قالوله هو اللي الأكاديمي اوي اوي ويرقي الي مستوي الصحافه اللي ناخد منها دليل علي كلامنا علي انه يقين واكيد
> كل  إنسان ليه كل الحق انه يصدق مريم او ميصدقهاش ده رأيكم في النهاية وصدقو ان الكنترول تمام التمام بردو انتو احرار لكن مش لازم علشان اثبت فكرتي اني أقول عليها مريضة نفسيا بدون دليل ، اتكلمو بموضوعيه في القضية بعيد عن أمراضها ونفسيتها ومخها وعقلها الي ان لو في يوم ثبت بأي شكل انها مريضة فعلا ساعتها نبقا نتكلم ، نهشتو البنت



*يا روز انتوا اديتوا لنفسكم الحق انكم تخلوا الطب الشرعى فاسد 

و لم تعطوا لاخرين الحق بابداء ارائهم 

انتوا نهشتوا البلد و ضيعتوا قضيتنا 

مش عشان احنا مقتنعين بالطب الشرعى و مكذبين مريم نبقوا مش موضوعيين 

بلاش التريأة و الاسلوب دا 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> لا بجد هاعيط سرسورة
> حقيقى انتى حشاسة بما تحملة الكلمة من معانى
> ياترى بقى مطلعة نفسك غلطانة
> ...


*

الاعتذار شيم الاحرار ​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > !!!!!![/CENTER]
> > [/CENTER][/B]
> >
> > *
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا روز انتوا اديتوا لنفسكم الحق انكم تخلوا الطب الشرعى فاسد
> 
> و لم تعطوا لاخرين الحق بابداء ارائهم
> 
> ...



احنا ممسكناش حد عن انه يقول رأيه ، علي فكرة انا كل اعتراضي معاكي لو تلاحظي علي موضوع المرض النفسي ده ، لان انا معتبراه موضوع منفصل عن القضيه ، ده الجزء اللي انا شايفاه غير موضوعي في كلامكم عن مريم وكنت هقول نفس الكلام لو عن اي حد تاني غير مريم ، مينفعش اني أقول علي حد انه مريض نفسي من غير دليل وخصوصا في قضيه زي كده ، وادي اللي إنتي كنتي معتمدة عليها وكاتبه كلامها بالبونت العريض طلعت بتفتي من وحي خيالها واعتذرت عن اخطائها 
احنا منهشناش البلد ، البلد هي اللي نهشتنا من قبل كده وهي اللي نهشت نفسها بنفسها ، وإذا كنتي بتتريقي علي اللي سابو البلد ، صدقيني أحب أقولك ان محدش يحب يسيب بلده ، بالعكس اي إنسان يحب يعيش ويموت في وطنه الأصلي الموضوع يمكن اسهل شويه علينا احنا الصغيرين لكن أهالينا تعبو جدا جدا في الغربه ، وده كان بسبب البلد اللي إنتي بتقولي إنتا نهشناها 
عايزانا نقول ايه؟ نقول ان مؤسسات الدوله مفيهاش فساد علشان نبقا مواطنين صالحين؟ بدايه العلاج هو الاعتراف بالمشكله مش اني اداريها وأقول كله تمام
ولو كنّا مش مصدقين الطب الشرعي فالبلد بردو هي اللي مادتناش اي سبب علشان نصدق مؤسساتها وخصوصا في القضايا الكبيرة زي ديه 
مفيش ثقة يا ايريني لا بين المواطن والدوله ولا المواطن والمواطن الاخر 
كنت شوفت  تقرير عن دوله الدنمارك وإزاي هي اسعد دوله في العالم ، وكان من ضمن التقرير شيء غريب لفت انتباهي جدا ، بيقول من كتر ثقة المواطن هناك في المجتمع الام اللي معاها طفل وحطاه في عربيه الأطفال ديه ، ممكن تدخل محل مثلا تقيس هدوم وتسيب ألعربيه بتاعت الطفل فيها الطفل بره في الشارع لغايه ما تخلص والمعلق بيقول ان للدرجة ديه المواطن عنده ثقة في المجتمع انها مستأمنه الناس اللي في الشارع علي ابنها او بنتها ، أهو الحكايه ديه مش بتحصل في أمريكا مثلا ، ليه؟ لان نسبه الثقة بتاعت المواطن في أمريكا في المجتمع اقل من الثقة اللي عند المواطن الدنماركي في المجتمع بتاعه 
الفساد منتشر في كل حته بس نسبته تختلف من مجتمع للتاني 
فهمتي انا اقصد ايه؟ المصريين معندهومش الثقة ديه لا في المجتمع ولا في الحكومة 
والمجتمع والحكومه هما في النهايه افراد مش نازلين علي مصر من السما ، يعني هما الاتنين نتاج  نفس المجتمع الفاسد والقيم الفاسده والأخلاقيات الفاسده اللي بقت منتشرة 
تعيد السنه ديه كلمه إنتي بتقوليها وانتي قاعده مستريحة علي الكمبيوتر بتاعك ولا اللاب توب بتاعك ، بس إنتي عارفه يعني ايه تعيد كل القرف  ده وتعب الاعصاب ده تاني وخصوصا بعد كل اللي حصل ده ، وأنها لو كانت مظلومه فعلا مبقاش عندها اي ثقة في الدوله؟ ولا نتايج الامتحانات ؟ 
يابنتي ده انا لما كنت باخد كورس ايام الدراسه وابقا مش مذاكراه  كويس ادخل الامتحان ببقا هموت من الخوف اني مجبش ال score المطلوب واضطر أعيد امتحان ماده واحده بس تاني مش السنه كلها ، ده الواحد ما بيصدق يخلص 
مش مسأله مذاكرة بس ، انا بشيل  هم اني اروح الامتحان أصلا واقعد في اللجنه اكتر من المذاكرة نفسها ، اني أعيد السنه كلها والقرف ده من الاول ده كابوس وخصوصا لو انا كان فعلا ليا حق وما اخدتهوش ، خلاص مفيش طاقة ولا نفس ، ديه عايزه اعصاب فولاذ علشان تمتحن وتجيب درجات عاليه السنه الجايه
الموضوع مش سهل ، فطبيعي ان اي حد لو وقع عليه ظلم بالشكل ده بأفتراض انها مظلومه هيبقا بيدور علي اي حل سريع وسهل بعد القرف ده كله ، ده الموضوع مكانش صفر بس ، ده تحقيق ونيابه وتعالي وروح واستكتاب 80 مرة وفي النهاية ديه طفله متقارنيهاش بنفسك ولا قدرتك ولا أعصابك ولا تحملك 
فَلَو هي فعلا قالت انها عايزة تسافر ده رد فعل طبيعي اي حد كان هيعمله 
امال إنتي عايزاها بقا تقول لا مش ماشيه من البلد وتمسك بقا في الارض وتتجرجر زي مشهد محمود المليجي في فيلم الارض؟ الكلام ده في الأفلام إنما الواقع حاجة تانيه ، الإحباطات والظلم تخليكي متثقيش في بلدك تاني وتدوري علي اي منفذ ينقذك 
الوطن مش بس المكان اللي بنتولد فيه ، الوطن كمان المكان اللي بنلاقي فيه العدل والرحمة ونلاقي نفسنا فيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*مين قال انى اعتمدت على حد فى ابداء رأيي 

هو أنا طرحت رأى المرض النفسى قبل مقال سارة علام  و لا بعدها ؟؟

كل الاحتمالات واردة 

الدولة ما نهشتناش و لا حاجة 

و انا امتى اتريأت على حد سافر ؟؟

اه فيه فساد _ لكن مش هو دا الفساد بتاعنا 

الفساد موجود فى العالم كله 

نستنوا لما نروح الفردوس حيث لا يفسد سوس

__________________

أنا قولت ما تسافرش ؟؟

لا يا ستى : لو هى عايزة تسافر_ تسافر

لكن ما تضيعش السنة : عبال ما يجى لها الفيزة 

يمكن الفيزة ما تجيش خالص

او يمكن تيجى بعد سنتين تلاتة 

ليه السنين ديه تضيع من عمرها ؟؟

هو انا لما باقول تعيد الثانوية العامة ابقى سيئة ؟؟

البنت صعبانة عليا جدا جدا 

__________________

يا روز يا صديقتى 

افهمينى ارجوكى 

انتى بتقولى :متقارنيهاش بنفسك ولا قدرتك ولا أعصابك ولا تحملك 

قولى الكلام دا ليكى انتى مش ليا 

انتى الل بتوصفى نفسك :






			يابنتي ده انا لما كنت باخد كورس ايام الدراسه وابقا مش مذاكراه كويس ادخل الامتحان ببقا هموت من الخوف اني مجبش ال score المطلوب واضطر أعيد امتحان ماده واحده بس تاني مش السنه كلها ، ده الواحد ما بيصدق يخلص 
مش مسأله مذاكرة بس ، انا بشيل هم اني اروح الامتحان أصلا واقعد في اللجنه اكتر من المذاكرة نفسها ، اني أعيد السنه كلها والقرف ده من الاول ده كابوس وخصوصا لو انا كان فعلا ليا حق وما اخدتهوش ، خلاص مفيش طاقة ولا نفس ، ديه عايزه اعصاب فولاذ علشان تمتحن وتجيب درجات عاليه السنه الجايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و قارنتى بينك و بينها 

البشر انواااااااااااااااااع 

حطى احتمالات كتيرة 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

انا فاكرة انك ليكي تعليقات قبل كده علي مرضها النفسي قبل موضوع سارة ده 
انا مقارنتش بنفسي ولا قست علي نفسي، ده شعور اي طالب علي فكرة ، وبالأخص لو كان مشكلته كبيرة زي مريم كده وبعد ما عدا في كل القرف ده من تحقيقات ونيابه وفي الاخر ما أخدش حاجة 
 الفيزة مش صعبة اوي للدرجة ديه لو اتعملت ك student visa مشكله النوع ده من الفيزا انه محتاج فلوس ، وانا سمعت واعرف أصلا ناس مستعده تستضيفها عندها وتتكفل بمصاريفها مش بتكلم عن محمد صبحي ، ناس عاديه مستعده تعمل كده ، النوع ده من الفيزا مش بيعتبر هجرة علشان كده مش بياخد وقت طويل اوي زي الأنواع التانيه بتاعت الهجرة 
الفساد فعلا موجود في كل حته وانا ما أنكرتش ده ، بس النسب تختلف من مكان لمكان ، معلش يؤسفني اني أقولك ان مصر مبقتش دوله أصلا ، مفيهاش اي مقومات الدوله ، الموضوع مش موظف فاسد هنا ولا حاجة بايظه هنا عايزة تتصلح والدنيا تبقا كويسه ، لا ، الدنيا عايزة تتهد خالص وتتبني من الاول ، لان كل القيم باظت وكل المبادئ بقت فاسده ، الأساس فسد وسوس ومبقاش ينفع اي عمليات تجميل تتعمل لأي اي حاجة علي السطح ، انسي شويه موضوع الشعب العظيم والحضارة العظيمة شويه ، والشعب اللي بهر العالم واللي اثبت مش عارفه ايه 
صدقيني لو حد بهر العالم يبقا الصين ، او الهند هما  دول عالم تالت بس ناجحين وبينجحو اكتر واكتر وعلي الأقل العماله بتاعتهم مطلوبه في كل دول العالم ورغم كده مش بيمشو يقولو احنا بهرنا العالم واحنا عظماء واحنا محصلناش 
كلامك عن سفرها وان إنتي عايزة تعرفي هي هتاخد فيزة ايه حسسني ان إنتي مستينه المؤامرة تتكشف وتعرفي مين اللي ورا مريم مثلا ، او ان مريم جاسوسه ولا عميله لدوله اجنبيه وانتي عايزة تعرفي ايه الفيزا اللي هتاخدها علشان تعرفي هي عميله لدوله ايه؟ انا حسّيت الإحساس ده من كلامك جايز أكون غلط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]س1 :*​*[FONT=&quot] لماذا نستميت فى الدفاع عن الكذب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج1 :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لأننا أدمنا لعب دور " الضحية "[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الفاسدون من أين أتوا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج2 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أتوا من نفس الشعب الذى يلعب دور الضحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى والله ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 سبتمبر 2015)

> +إيرينى+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش انا الل ما بارحمش
> ...




*ولادنا كلهم هيضيعوا طول ماانتى واللى زيك بيمشوا امورهم ويغطوا على الفاسدين اللى فى التعليم *


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2015)

> *ولادنا كلهم هيضيعوا طول ماانتى واللى زيك بيمشوا امورهم ويغطوا على الفاسدين اللى فى التعليم *


لا يا ملكة لم  نتعود ان نشوف رودد ليكى بالطريقة دى
انا شايف انها فيها اهانة لمن اختلف معك فى وجهة نظر
ليس احد هنا مع فساد انما  وجهات نظر مختلفة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*لا يا روز انا ما فكرتش اصلا فى حكاية جاسوسة و لا كدة نهااااااااائى 

انا كل اللى جه فى بالى : الوقت الل حتقدر البنت تاخد فيه الفيزة و إيه نوع الفيزة ؟؟

الوقت دا أد إيه ؟؟

لو هو مجرد شهرين تلاتة  : تسافر و تبدأ هناك 

لو بقى سنين : تبقى غلطانة لو إستنت و ضيعت مستقبلها 

لو فى امكانية انها تدرس هنا انترناشيونال _ طالما فيه ناس حتدعمها ماديا _ : يبقى خليها فى مصر وسط اهلها و حبايبها 

لو ما فيش دعم مادى جوة مصر _ لا خلاص تعيد ثانوية عامة 

لو فيه حلول تانية : ياريت 

هو دا تفكيرى 

ربنا يوفقها _ يعنى انا حأكون ضدها ليه ؟؟

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]س1 :*​*[FONT=&quot] لماذا نستميت فى الدفاع عن الكذب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج1 :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لأننا أدمنا لعب دور " الضحية "[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الفاسدون من أين أتوا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج2 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أتوا من نفس الشعب الذى يلعب دور الضحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أى والله ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أيوة صح​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> بالعكس الدوله هى اللى غلطانة لما تغطى على الفاسدين بإعتبار انها مش متضررة من ضياع مستقبل عيلة لا راحت ولا جات ( بالنسبالها)
> 
> واللى بعد كدة هيبقوا عيااااااااااااال كتييييييييييير
> ...



*يا ستى الدولة غلطانة و لا مش غلطانة 

البنت كدابة و لا لأة 

مش ديه المشكلة دلوقتى 

المشكلة الل اكبر هى مستقبل البنت 

فيه اعلام شغال دفاع عنها و هم قاعدين فى التكييفات لا شغلة و لا مشغلة غير الرغى 

و المرة التالتة و الاخيرة لاعادة الثانوية العامة حتضيع على البنت  و لو ما دخلتش امتحان السنة ديه حتبقى واخدة اعدادية 

متخيلة يعنى ايه اعدادية ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ليس احد هنا مع فساد انما  وجهات نظر مختلفة



*ايوة طبعا لست مع الفساد 

و لكننا كلنا فاسدين يا صديقى 

[Q-BIBLE]6. وَقَدْ صِرْنَا كُلُّنَا كَنَجِسٍ وَكَثَوْبِ عِدَّةٍ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِ بِرِّنَا وَقَدْ ذَبُلْنَا كَوَرَقَةٍ وَآثَامُنَا كَرِيحٍ تَحْمِلُنَا.
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Isaiah/64[/SIZE]


*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2015)

ست ايريني

بعد ان قرأت الموضوع ... تعجت كثيرا

لأنه بسيط جدا ولا يؤثر كثيرا وبالمقارنة مع ما يحصل

في العراق - تبين لي بأنه يجب أدخال أسم العراق

في موسوعة جينيتس للارقام القياسية لما فيه

من فساد مالي واداري مستشري في مفاصل 

الدولة

خذي نظرة ...

http://www.google.com.iq/search?q=م...X&ved=0CDkQsARqFQoTCLrol6zcisgCFaVUcgodONsORQ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> ست ايريني
> 
> بعد ان قرأت الموضوع ... تعجت كثيرا
> 
> ...



*مشاركتك ما اروعها 

كان الله فى عونكم 

اما نحن المصريين فأصبحنا : أُمة خالد سعيد 

على حسب الريح ما يودى : وياها انا ماشى 

و اهى دنيا بتلعب بينا 
*
[YOUTUBE]6rKsZHQYcAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

Just for the record يا إيريني علشان إنتي بتقولي مقولتش عليها مريضة نفسيا قبل موضوع سارة علام ، واحدة من مشاركاتك اهيه في نفس الموضوع بتقولي انها مريضة نفسيا ، ديه واحدة بس لكن فيه اكتر من واحدة وكنتي بتقولي شوفتي أعراض وانا سألتك أعراض ايه قولتيلي في الاخر انها جابت صفر وسابت الورقة فاضيه :new4:
أدي واحدة من المشاركات 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3714908&postcount=51

ولو كنتي خايفة عليها صحيح مكونتيش قولتي عليها كده من غير دليل ، ومكنتيش نقلته خبر متفبرك مفيهوش اي دليل من جوه علي العنوان الطويل المكتوب من بره وتنقليه علي انه واقع وحقيقة 
عارفه؟ احنا شعب بيحب يدمر ذاته بنفسه ، محدش بيدمرنا ، بس احنا بنتفنن في تدمير بعض ، وده بقا بيبان اوي اوي اوي في الغربه :t33:
بعد كده منلومش غير نفسنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> Just for the record يا إيريني علشان إنتي بتقولي مقولتش عليها مريضة نفسيا قبل موضوع سارة علام ، واحدة من مشاركاتك اهيه في نفس الموضوع بتقولي انها مريضة نفسيا ، ديه واحدة بس لكن فيه اكتر من واحدة وكنتي بتقولي شوفتي أعراض وانا سألتك أعراض ايه قولتيلي في الاخر انها جابت صفر وسابت الورقة فاضيه :new4:
> أدي واحدة من المشاركات
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3714908&postcount=51
> 
> ...




*أنا قولت انها سابت الورقة فاضية ؟؟

فين ديه ؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا قولت انها سابت الورقة فاضية ؟؟
> 
> فين ديه ؟؟​*



هههههههه حلوة منك يا ايريني ، a good strategy for distraction
مش فاكرة التعبير بالظبط عن الورقه الفاضيه لأَنِّي مرجعتش للمشاركة ديه الحقيقة 
الورقه الفاضيه مش هي القضيه ، القضيه انك قولتي بالفعل انها مريضة نفسيا وشوفتي عليها أعراض من قبل موضوع سارة علام 
بس كده :flowers:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 سبتمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه حلوة منك يا ايريني ، a good strategy for distraction
> مش فاكرة التعبير بالظبط عن الورقه الفاضيه لأَنِّي مرجعتش للمشاركة ديه الحقيقة
> الورقه الفاضيه مش هي القضيه ، القضيه انك قولتي بالفعل انها مريضة نفسيا وشوفتي عليها أعراض من قبل موضوع سارة علام
> بس كده :flowers:



*
لا استراتيجى و لا حاجة 

انا فعلا ما قولتش انها سايبة الورقة فاضية بالعكس انا صححت للى قال انها سايباها فاضية : ما تقولينيش لو سمحتى
__________________________
من جهة مريضة نفسيا

انا من حقى اقول الل انا عايزاه 

و انتى كمان من حقك 

ما تمنعنيش من الكلام 

انا عرضت اللى عندى و قولت اسبابى 

انتى مركزة على نقطة واحدة : هاتى اعراض - هاتى تقرير - انتى مش دكتورة - ما تتكلميش - ما تعمليش - هاتى اثبات .................................الخ

و البنت صح _ البنت مش كدابة 

و نسيتى كل الموضوع و كل المشاركات 

و لا كأن الواحد اتكلم 

و لا كأن فيه 22 صفحة 

هى اصلا لو مافيش فيزة جاهزة now تحت ايديها : تبقى مش بس مريضة لا ديه تبقى مجنونة رسمى 

​*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اولا انا معظم مشاركاتي في الموضوع ده عن موضوع المرض النفسي ، مش بقولك صدقي البنت بالعافيه لان ده شيء ميخصنيش ولا يهمني أصلا انك تصديقها او لا 
تقولي اللي إنتي عايزاه ده مش في كل حاجة ، مش في أمراض الناس وبالأخص الأمراض النفسيه ، يمكن انا بتكلم من اللي انا اتعلمته في مجتمعات تانيه غير مصر ان مينفعش أبدا أقول علي حد مريض نفسي كده لوحدي من غير دليل 
إنما في مصر انا عارفه انهم بيستخدمو التعبير ده كتير علي الفاضي والمليان وده مش صح 
إنتي مش بتقولي رأيك في اكل ولا لَبْس ، إنتي بتقولي علي حد انه مريض ، والمرض مفيهوش آراء ، وحتي الصحفية اللي كتبت المقال ده اعتذرت ومقالتش انا أقول اللي انا عايزاه؟؟ 
بالنسبه للفيزا انا قولتلك ان هي بأي حال مش هيتعلمها أبدا فيزة هجرة هي هتبقا فيزا student visa وديه بتاخد وقت اقل بكتير من الهجرة لانها مش هجرة خالص 
وسواء بقا معاها مش معاها استنت مستنتش ديه حياتها ومستقبلها 
فيه ناس في  دول كتير بعد ما بيخلصو الhigh school بياخدو اجازة سنه بحالها يشتغلو او يسافرو او يعملو اي حاجة مختلفه وبعد السنه ديه يدخلو الجامعة ، هما دول كمان مجانين؟ كل واحد حر يقرر مستقبله ازاي وامته وفين 
وخصوصا اذا كان معندهوش اختيارات قدّامه ،خايفه عليها انها تضيع سنه من عمرها ولا تستني فيزا ومش خايفه عليها تعيد سنة دراسه كامله وهي محبطة ومرهقة نفسيا بالشكل ده ، يا ستي يحرق التعليم كله لو هيحرق اعصاب الطلبة اللي لسه بيقولو يا هادي في الدنيا بالشكل ده 
انا عمري ما سمعت عن حاجة زي كده في حياتي ، هو ده تعليم ؟ حرب واعلام وأقسام ونيابه  وقواضي  ليه ؟ قضيه قتل 
ده كفايه السيرك اللي حصل ده من تحقيقات ونيابه علشان ورقه اجابه يقولك ان التعليم في القاع 
ديه اخر مشاركة ليا في الموضوع ده 
End of text :t33: علي رأي الوزير مش فاكرة اسمه ، وزير بيقول end of text ووزير تعليم ساقط املاء ده احنا حالنا يصعب علي الكافر :new4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الاعتذار شيم الاحرار ​*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]س1 :*​*[FONT=&quot] لماذا نستميت فى الدفاع عن الكذب ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ج1 :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لأننا أدمنا لعب دور " الضحية "[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الفاسدون من أين أتوا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج2 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أتوا من نفس الشعب الذى يلعب دور الضحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أى والله ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*غريبة مانتوا بتدوا الحق لنفسكم برضوا اهو *

*تدافعوا عن ناس وتكدبوا ناس *
*زى ما احنا كدا بندافع عن الكذب من وجهة نظركم *
*خلاص بسيطة اووووى *
*احترموا كمان وجهة نظرنا ان البنت مظلومة زى مانتوا اديتوا الحق لنفسكم تكدبوها *
*بالنسبة لفساد الدولة اللى مضايقكم اوووى *
*الدولة حلوة :new4:
ومريم هى اللى كلت الجبنة :t33:
خدينى معاكى اروز من الموضوع دا *​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *غريبة مانتوا بتدوا الحق لنفسكم برضوا اهو *
> *تدافعوا عن ناس وتكدبوا ناس *​


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أرورو ...مين اللى قال أننا كدبناها بث ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موش أحنا والله ...اللى لجأنا للنيابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى كدب مريم ؟ أحنا وألا الطب الشرعى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى عمل الهيصة من الأساس ؟؟ أحنا وألا مريم ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذا أحنا مش بنطرح وجهة نظرنا علشان تختلفى معاها أو تتفقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شفنا واحدة لجات للنيابة ثم الطب الشرعى ثم لجات للمحامى العام ثم الطب الشرعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأربعة كذبوها ...ماهى علاقتنا بالموضوع علشان تقولى وجهة نظركم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مش وجهة نظر ..دى حقيقة أعلنتها سلطات التحقيق ..مريم كاذبة وساقطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لم نُعط لأنفسنا أية حقوق !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنتى عاطفياً ( وبدون أى دليل سوى دموع ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بتقولى ( لأ ) الطب الشرعى كداب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لو كان فصل لصالحها ؟ كنتى هتقولى أية ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حلوين ومقطقطين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى كدة أنتى بتختارى من الأحكام اللى يتوافق مع هواكى ورضاكى الشخصى[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى أحنا كدة نعين نيابة وطب شرعى ومحامى عام خصوصى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على مزاج كل واحد فى الشعب[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويطلع لى واحد قتال قتلة ويقولنا والله طب الشرعى بتاعكم دة فاسد[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا هجيب طبيب شرعى من طرفى يكشف ع الجثة !![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ما هو مولد بقى مش دولة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كل واحد أو واحدة تعيط لها شوية ...تبقى صادقة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماكانش حد غُلب يا أرورو
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة الدولة حلوة بشعبها وفاسدة بشعبها برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش مستوردين ناس تحكمنا !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى بس اللى مش متابعة أنا قلت أية أكتر من مرة فى أكتر من موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------

